# Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this Board



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

That you never tried before::

Hot Six
S Curl
Vo5 Cond.
Aphogee
*sigh*
Mango Butter
Coconut Oil
JAY
Caruso Rollers
LIV
Shower Comb

wow this is scary


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh, forgot

Lust


----------



## Serei (Sep 26, 2003)

Puritan's Pride biotin and henna. I've been pretty strong so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Okay, well I also ordered Hair Energizer vitamins like an hour ago. If you wanted a list of everything I almost bought but stopped myself at the very last minute, THAT list would be a mile long!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
 THAT list would be a mile long!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Um hum.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Sep 26, 2003)

items off of www.tenderhead.com (silk scarves &amp; scrunchies)
msm, biotin, &amp; b-complex

on the other hand...there are certainly things i DID NOT buy because of this board


----------



## Cleo (Sep 26, 2003)

Aubery GPB (because of Adrienne), but I love it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*ladylibra_30 said:* 
items off of www.tenderhead.com (silk scarves &amp; scrunchies)
msm, biotin, &amp; b-complex


[/ QUOTE ]

Yikes, that reminded me I too, bought a silk scarf from there.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 26, 2003)

Jojoba Oil
Avocado oil
Olive Oil
Kerastase Masquintense
Nexxus Headress and Keraphix
Joico Hair serum
Distilled water to name a few


----------



## Allandra (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

All of my Dominican products.


----------



## jasmin (Sep 26, 2003)

So far I’ve bought..
L’oreal Unfrizz line.  I already had the moisture line.
L’anza protein shampoo
Nexxus Keraphix

In the future…
Puritan vitamins
Affirm 5 in 1 conditioner


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Sep 26, 2003)

scurl
mango butter
lust
loreal vive smooth intense serum
creme of nature shampoo
hot 6 oil
profectiv breakfree, healthy ends and 3 in 1 phase oil
shower comb
vo5 strawberries and cream
pantene smooth and sleek
suave tropical coconut
evoo
aloe vera gel
motions nourish in leave in
good days hair pins
cpr shampoo/conditioner
pantene r&amp;n oil creme moisturizer
biotin  and msm


lol...sadly there may be more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the great thing is that i am happy with almost all of them..


----------



## Allandra (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Monoi Oils
L’anza Protein Plus Shampoo
L’Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Crème
L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy Unfrizz Smoothing Treatment aka LUST
Clairol Renewal 5x Daily Nourishment
L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy Unfrizz Taming Crème
New Image Damage Free Thermal Active Conditioning Styler (Heat Protectant)

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## karezone (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

infusium 23


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

all the pills that I am taking, and products that dont dry the hair out 
I use to only have one conditioner one shampoo but now I have different ones for different purposes


----------



## brandy (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

A hood dryer cost about £50.00 (British pounds)
Aphogee treatment for damaged hair £15.00
Aphogee balancing mosturiser
Cream of nature shampoo
Fantasia claryfying shampoo
Infusium 23
Motions relaxer
Motions CPR treatment
Motions moisture plus conditioner
Motions nourish leave in conditioner
Motions neutralising conditioner
Protective growth n repair
Protevtive growth n healing
ORS carrot oil
ORS Olive oil
ORS Jojoba oil
Castor oil
Biotin
MSM 
Just to mention a few!


----------



## Zuppy (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Miss Key 10 en 1 conditioner
Miss Key 10 en 1 rinse
Keracare Humecto
5 in reconstructor
Profective root
Profective healthy ends
Nacidit
Biolage daily leave in
Giovanni Direct leave in
5 different essinail oils
Jojoba oil
Ceramic flat iron
GPB
Pure Aloe Vera gel
All types of rollers
Braid out

Am I a P.J.?


----------



## SVT (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

Hennalucent
shower comb
seamless comb
LUST
black strap molasses
oils
supplements
Aphogee Treatment
Aubrey GPB
ceramic iron
distilled water
Adore semipermanent color
Textures and Tones semipermanent color
Pantene Smooth and Sleek

I could type all day.


----------



## AMBERSKYE (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

JoJoba Oil
Peppermint Oil
Castor Oil
Elysian Isle Avocado Oil
Sulfur 8 (Lite for children)
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Aubrey Organics Jasmine &amp; White Camilia Shampoo
Aubrey Organics Aloe Vera Gel
Jason Biotin Shampoo
Nexxus Headress
Nexxus Humectress
Unsulphured Black Strap Molasses
Pantene Clarifying Shampoo
KeraCare Humecto &amp; KeraCare JoJoba oil Moisturizer (New purchase)
L'OREAL Nature's Therapy Hot Oil Treatment
Panthotentic Acid (Vitamin B-5)
TwinLab B-Complex
Silica
Ultra Thick Hair Shake


----------



## diva4life (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

LUST, aloe vera gel, curl activators, acv for my hair,serums, keracare humecto conditioner and everything else hanging on the back of my bathroom door, and under the bathroom sink, and on the countertop of my bathroom sink, and over my mom's house, and in my office.....


----------



## Allandra (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Hennalucent
Shower Comb
Jilbere Ceramic Flat Iron


----------



## perfectpeace (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Just about everything I own . . .

Affirm Mild Relaxer
Affirm 5 in 1
Affirm Serum
Affirm Humecto and the shampoo
Aubrey GPB
Biotin
MSM
Viviscal
Cathy Howse's Dew and Conditioner
Joico's clarifying shampoo
neck mirror
my silk scarves and scrunchies
my duck bill pins
my standing hooded dryer

I could go on and on and on . . . (I could run a little beauty supply store up in this house) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--perfect peace


----------



## teenie (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

scurl
mango butter
creme of nature shampoo
carrot oil
911 leave in
aloe vera oil
profectiv breakfree and healthy ends 
vo5 conditioner
pantene smooth and sleek
suave clarifing shampoo and conditioner
aloe vera liquid
Giovanni leave in
biotin


----------



## DatJerseyDyme (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

LUST
Nexxus Humectess, Aloe Rid, Emergencee, Headress
Scurl
Infusium
EVOO


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Aphogee treatment
Giovanni direct leave in


----------



## mirrormirror (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Tropical avocado conditioner
Lanza protein plus shampoo
Loreal vive serum
Creme of Nature shampoo
Keracare humecto
LeKair cholesterol

........ands I really didn't like them too much in the long run.


----------



## beana3 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

okay.. its easier for me to say what I WOUKD have without the boards

CON, either Lekair or quenne helen cholesterol, infuisum leave in, WGO

everything else was board inspired


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

<ul type="square">  [*]Blackstrap Molasses  [*]Pantothenic Acid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]Silk pillowcase  [*]Distilled Water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [*]New Image Damage Free Thermal Active Conditioning Styler   [*]Vitamin C crystals  [*]Amla oil  [*]Unrefined Shea Butter  [*]V05 conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]Feria Color Moisturizing Treatment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]Elucence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [*]Ceramic Flat Iron  [/list]  

ETA: oh yeah - LUST! How could I forget LUST?


----------



## LABETT (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

nioxin follice booster-saved my edges
joico kpak
nexxus headdress and humectress
lanza protein plus and deep cleansing shampoo
loreal's lust- hot oil and taming creme
10 en 1 conditioner
distilled water
shower comb


----------



## gvsugirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

coconut oil
Lust (sample)
shower comb
Biolage detangler
Good Hair day pins
Nexxus Humectress
VO5
IC Polisher Ice
Suave conditioner
*wow what a short list...i know there has to be more!*


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

I forgot,  I bought a silk pillowcase too


----------



## Isis (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

silk scarf and scrunchies
Good Hair day pins
bun cages
hair sticks
Biolage Leave-in Tonic
Sally's bun donut
large magnetic rollers
ducktail pins
ouchless bands
rosemary oil


----------



## Isis (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Oh, I forgot,
MSM
lots of eggs


----------



## brownrelaxedhair (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

So many things;

LUST
Aubrey GPB
Avocado Oil
Hot Six Oil
S Curl Activator
Suave Coconut Conditioner
Loreal Smooth Intense serum
Loreal Natures Therapy Hot Oil Treatment (haven't even tried it yet)
Distilled Water
MSM, Solgar B5, PP Biotin
Suave Humuctress conditioner
Wide Tooth Comb
Elucence Shampoo
Elucence Conditioner
Nioxin Follicle Booster
Salerm 21
Hi Pro Pac Protein conditioner (not used)


There are others but they were things that didn't work so well so I gave them away.


----------



## Islandgirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

this is a great thread, i can't believe my list. (i have been lurking since the end of october/beginning november but i joined in february when access to the other boards were only offered to members) and I bought these products:

Aubrey GPB-liked it

Elucence Shampoo and Conditioner-didn't do anything for my hair (tangled mess) but i gave it away to a friend and she liked it

Mizani Moisturefuse (newer version)-hated it

Hot Six Oil-still new to this

Biotin-after taking it for 6 months, when i upped the dosage my face broke out, so i stopped taking biotin altogether

GNC ultranourishair-cool, but it didn't have iron, so i no longer use it.

Flaxseed Oil-love it 

Evening Primrose Oil-ok, but i was getting great results with flaxseed alone.

Kiehl's Silk Groom- first i got the sample, but it didn't have the ingredients listed. i bought the bottle and found out that it contained an immense amount of alcohol. so i'm scared of this product now. 

Aubrey Organics 100% Jojoba Oil-like it. i use it for hot oil treatments. 
seamless comb-its alright
Whew, that's over with. i have a regimen already, i just bought these products to see if i would like them and to add some variation.


----------



## diamond_nh (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

GNC's Nourishair
GNC's Pantothenic Acid
Shower Comb
All my Aphogee Products
Nexxus Humectress and Therappe
Clarifying Shampoo (thought regular shampoo would do the trick)
Hot Six Oil (I still like my Proclaim better but this is good too)
Boar Bristle Brush
Profective Healthy Ends
Distilled Water (Still haven't used yet lol is there a point when I should throw it away lol?)


----------



## MariahB2KFan (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Distilled Water (I prefer to drink it tho)
Wide Tooth Comb
Cremé of Nature Shampoo


----------



## northernbelle (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

*Kenra shampoo and conditioner
*Joico K-Pak
*Shampooing hair in the shower
*Clarifying shampoos
*Weekly deep conditioning treatments
*Applying a moisturizing conditioning treatment following a protein conditioning treatment

*Hot oil treatments
*Natural hair care products, like Hairobics
*Organic Root Stimulator Jojoba Oil
*Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
*Pantene Pro-V Relaxed and Natural products
*Cream of Nature Shampoo

northernbelle


----------



## divanrare4m (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

coconut oil
castor oil
VO5 conditioners
spray moisturizers (Elasta, Worlds of Curls, etc.)
ouchless bands
Good Hair Day pins
PP biotin
silica
msm
b-5
hennalucent


----------



## babyblue (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

Hennalucent
ceramic flat iron


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

Hennalucent
Shower comb
L'anza dry hair set
WGO
gylcercine
jojoba oil
rosemary oil
Le Kair condit.
aloe vera gel

I think that's it for now.


----------



## Tracy (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

T&amp;T Bronze
ACV
Olive Oil
Humectress (re-bought it that is)
ORS Jojoba Oil Pomade
plastic hair pins
satin pillowcases
Real Jojoba Oil
Wide Tooth Seamless Combs
Drawstring ponytail
Curl Activator


----------



## gvsugirl (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

oh yeah...now i rememberpart 2)
Cream of Nature shampoo
Wildgrowth oil
Biotin
Mango Butter
aloe vera gel
r&amp;n pantene
s&amp;s pantene
pantene clarifying shampoo
olive oil
jason's natural
thermasilk leave in
jilbere ceramic iron


----------



## Moochie (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

my list isn't that long

-L'Oreal Nature's therapy leave-in protection creme
-Kemi Oyl shea butter
-Mango Butter
-Olive oil
-Suave conditioner
-Vo5 strawberries and cream


----------



## soulchild (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

To those who put Mango Butter, do you mean Elasta QP Mango Butter, or real mango butter?


----------



## SingingStar12 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Aphogee treatment for damaged hair
Aphogee balancing mosturizer
Cream of nature shampoo
Jilbere ceramic iron
VO5 conditioners
Queen Helene conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise
Shower Comb
Got2B serum
L’Oreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Nurturing Crème
L’Oreal Nature’s Therapy Unfrizz Smoothing Treatment
Satin Bonnet


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Oh yes I forgot I bought and tried LUST.  I can't say if I noticed anything since I tried the henna.  Hopefully the second try would be better.


----------



## cybra (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

A satin scarf (but, I tend to use my silk one most)
ginseng reconstructor
aloe vera gel
primrose oil
revlon's serum
evoo
cocoa nut oil
biotin
b-complex

On payday I'll be getting:

MSM
GNC's multivitamin (was taking one from vitamin world)


----------



## A_Christian (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Aphogee Treatment and Balancing Moisturizer
Motions CPR
A seamless comb from tenderheaded.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

[ QUOTE ]
*soulchild said:* 
To those who put Mango Butter, do you mean Elasta QP Mango Butter, or real mango butter?  

[/ QUOTE ]

Mines was Elasta Qp.

And BOy, did I forget Distilled water and lots of it..


----------



## berta27 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

i went out and bought those steam rollers and nacidit condition. those are the only 2 products that stand out right now. berta


----------



## Michelle79 (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Aphogee Damaged Hair Shampoo
Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner (I already had CPR)
Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil
Elasta QP Recovery Oil Moisturizer

I will be buying:
LUST-I gotta see what the big deal is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aubrey GPB
Loreal Smooth Intense Serum
Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer
Lanza products
heating cap (used own one a long time ago-I dont know what happened to it)

I could go on &amp; on


----------



## zanna (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

For me it is: Hennalucent, Jojoba oil, GPB aubrey organics, rosemary ess oil, and last one: l'oreal smooth intense serum.
Zanna


----------



## Moochie (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

soulchild said: 
To those who put Mango Butter, do you mean Elasta QP Mango Butter, or real mango butter? 

I meant Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## northernbelle (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

I purchased my first bottle of Aubrey Organics GPB.

I was inspired by a recent post of the product, but was REALLY inspired by Allandra.

Will use for the first time on Sunday, 28 September.

northernbelle


----------



## cary (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

Things I've bought because of recommendations on this board, but don't plan to repurchase:

QP Elasta Mango Butter (When I first smelled it in the store, I thought it had too strong a scent, but I continued to read posts praising it so I convinced myself to give it a try . . . but alas I just kept smelling it and realized I couldn't use it  . . . gave it to a co-worker).

Phyto 9 (have used it on my dry hair and found it to be okay . . . but don't plan to buy again at $22 a very tiny tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

S Curl (haven't used b/c soon after purchase subsequently read posts that warned of breakage (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and sticky film from use of this product).

MSM (started itching everywhere after using this supplement; ceased taking it and the itching subsided; already had been taking a multi and biotin before discovering this board and will stick with those).

Other things I've bought because of recommendations on this board and plan to stick with:

Nexxus Keraphix/Humectress/Headress (even though I used Keraphix and Humectress a long, long time ago, reading posts here reminded me how much I liked them and convinced me to reincorporate them (and introduce Headress) into my weekly regimen).

Jojoba Oil (I add this to my conditioners).

L'Oreal Vive Smooth Intense Anti-Frizz Serum (used it for first time today on dry hair after roller set and am very happy with it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . love the scent and the feel of my hair after it goes on. . . current plan is to use it daily to seal in the moisture after a spritz of Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Moisture Mist . . . well, that's the plan for now at least).

Satin pillowcase (even though I sleep in a satin bonnet, it would be nice to sleep with nothing on my head sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . . thus the satin pillowcase).

Seamless comb.

Silk scrunchies (had no idea the cotton scrunchies were bad for my hair!!! I always had them loosely in my hair, but now I'm paranoid that that still could have been damaging  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I think that's it . . . .

Oh, here are items that I'm dying to try, but really don't have room in my regimen for:

Aubrey Organics GPB (I already have 2 other conditioners, but I'm attracted to the all natural ingredients in this product and the rave reviews).

Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic (I already have a leave-in and I’d like to stick to the same product line for my shampoo/conditioner . . . but again the rave reviews are convincing me I need to try this . . . now if anyone uses this as a daily moisturizer, let me know how that is working out.  I really want an excuse to use this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It smells really nice too.  I wonder if it would have the same effect on my hair as Paul Mitchell’s Moisture Mist, which by the way I find chemically similar to Cathy Howse’s Dew, except the Moisture Mist has a more pleasant scent than the Dew (which I think smells like cough syrup) (okay,  so I really have this thing for scents . . . perhaps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Anyway, that’s it for now.


----------



## myrahjay (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

thank you for your post. I am new to the board. I am trying to weed through what's good, recommended etc..based on experience. I think in part it is complex for me to dechiper b/c we vary in hair types,styles and preferences.  I for instance, I  color my hair but do not use chemicals to straighten it. I typically have it flat ironed or have it pressed. I do not find many who straighen their hair in this manner.

Many on this board speak about taking MSM,what exactly is that? I can certainly tell that it is a supplement, but it is recommended to Black women for achieving healthy hair? Who is the manufactuer? I ask about it because so many on this board speak about it. I do have healthy hair (hair stylists tell me this) but haven't been able to achieve length. It is why I was attracted to this sight as well as Cathy Howse's. 

But I appreciated your post, as you answered not only what you bought and what you wouldn't again (including the msm vitamins!!) I appreciated that.

I would like to ask however, how you liked Cathy Howse's products? Did you read her book? I must say, I am intrigued by her research and the results she has managed to achive with her own hair. I also appreciate the fact that a AA female has made it her mission to discover a way for Black females to achieve length.

I am currently using a variety of products but wish to find the right oil/moisturizer for my ends.


----------



## myrahjay (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Did you purchase pure jojoba oil? if so, please tell my where I can find it. I typically can only find it mixed with other ingredients.


----------



## DeQuendre (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom
Biotin
L-Cysteine
MSM
Creme of Nature Shampoo
LUST
Sally's Style Builder
Fantasia's Tea Tree Conditioner
Profectiv line
Aphogee 2min keratin reconstructor
Oil-water spray 

In other words practically my whole arsenal now is LHCF-inspired.


----------



## cary (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

Hi myrahjay - 

MSM stands for Methylsulfonylmethane, which is a naturally-ocurring organic sulfur credited with relieving arthritic pain and stimulating hair, skin and nail growth.  Many on this site have reported a softening of their new growth as a result of use of this supplement.  I was using a low dose which I bought from my local health food store, but you can get it from GNC, other health stores, online, etc.  There are several brands and various compositions - by the latter I mean, you can find MSM in powder form, gel form, etc.  Also you may find it mixed with other vitamins/minerals or herbs (mine was in a capsule with some herbs).

With respect to Cathy Howse's products, I have the conditioner and the Dew.  I haven't used the conditioner yet; the Dew I have tired, but am not using now b/c of the scent.  I've found Paul Mitchell's Awapuhi Moisture Mist to have a more subtle, pleasant scent and think the two are similar enough in chemical composition such that I'd be okay with the latter.  I also haven't read Cathy's book, but it was her website and the hundreds of Q&amp;As on there which I ran across a couple of months ago and found extremely informative, which really sparked my interest in taking a serious interest in my hair care and eventually led me to this board.  I'm finding this board to be the most useful educational resource when it comes to products, hair care, etc.   It's also rather addictive.  I'm loving the newfound "obsession" with my hair.  

By the way, I have ordered Cathy Howse's new creme moisturizer for those days when I need a little more moisture/oil than the Paul Mitchell product provides.  It's fragrance free so I'm sure I'll have no problem with it (crossing fingers that it's not too heavy, greasy, etc.).


----------



## katie (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Biotin(didnt work)
Jason Sea kelp conditioner(like this)
Le Kair Cholesterol(love this )
Shower Comb(want to marry this!!)


----------



## cary (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

I know your question re jojoba oil was not directed to me, but I recently bought Dessert Essence 100% pure jojoba oil from my local whole foods store.  It's also available online at Vitamin Shoppe:

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/browse/sku_detail.jhtml?SkuID=12680&amp;BreadCrumbType=SearchResult

If you have a local Vitamin Shoppe, you could pick it up from there.


----------



## jellynote (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

Scurl
Biotin
MSM
Flaxseed Oil
Evening Primrose Oil
Distilled water
V05 Strawberries and Cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pantene Smooth and sleek


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Sep 28, 2003)

Vitamins-Flaxseed Oil, EPO, Biotin, Silica
Profectiv- Healthy Ends, Root Health, Break Free
Motions-CPR
Loreal Vive Smooth Intense Anti-Frizz Serum
Tropical Avocado conditoner
Nacidit Avocado Rinse
Keracare Humecto
Smooth and Shine Gellation
Jojoba Oil and soon to be avocado oil.


----------



## sithembile (Sep 28, 2003)

jojoba oil - 10/10
aloe vera gel - 7/10
Profectiv break free - 9/10
elasta mango butter - jury's still out
loreal vive serum - 9/10
jason jojoba shampoo - 10/10
jason biotin conditoner - 9/10
elasta intense conditoner - 5/10
kerastase masquintense - 7/10
flaxseed oil - jury's still out
nexxus headress - 8/10
elasta h2 - 8/10


----------



## licutiexx (Sep 28, 2003)

aloe vera gel
aphogee treatment for damaged hair
le kair cholesterol
loreal's botanical hot oil treatment 
jojoba oil
elasta qp recovery oil moisturizer
aussie 3 minute miracle
vo5 conditioners(used it a while back but rediscovered it b/c of this board)
vo5 hot oil treatment

that's all I can remember now


----------



## nekee (Sep 28, 2003)

rosemary oil
peppermint oil
bottle with spout (for new growth)
vitamins


----------



## Isis448 (Sep 28, 2003)

kiehl's creme with silk groom
new image damage free thermal conditioner
aubrey gpb and island spice rinse
elasta qp mango butter
s curl
ors hair mayonnaise

wish list:
Cathy howse dew and conditioner
jilbere ceramic iron


----------



## crystalbutterfly (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

Hi,
I am brand new baby to this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and was just looking at all of the products that you tried.  What is the Ultra Thick Hair Shake and did it work?  Is that something that you drink, like a protein shake or something.  Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## EgyptianSand16 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

Biotin, MSM, EPO, African Royale Daily Doctor, Hot 6 oil, Pantene S&amp;S, and Pantene Hydrating Curls..I was TEMPTED to buy more, i had a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng list somewhere but i decided to take the infamous "Yvette's " approach of using less cheap products


----------



## EgyptianSand16 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

i forgotAubrey's  GPB (which was disappointing)


----------



## Nyambura (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Bo*

Hey Crystal Butterfly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the forum.  Here's a some info about Ultra Thick Hair Shakes that I took from a previous thread:   Ultra Thick Hair Shake 

Hope that helps - and happy hair growing!


----------



## Nyambura (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

[ QUOTE ]
*myrahjay said:* 
Did you purchase pure jojoba oil? if so, please tell my where I can find it. I typically can only find it mixed with other ingredients.     

[/ QUOTE ]

Myrahjay, 
If you're ok with ordering online, the least expensive source I've seen, which I got from Jade 21, another LHCF member (who has butt-length hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), is at Mountain Rose Herbs:  100% Certified Organic Jojoba Oil. They sell 8 oz. at $12.75 and 16 oz. for $21. You can also buy it by the gallon there.


----------



## felicia (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

I pretty much bought everything I use now b/c of this board!
Here's my list:
Suave- clarifying shampoo and hummectant conditioner
nexxus-emergencee and keraphix
kiehl's silk w/cream groom (i guess that's the name)
olive oil
wgo
all types of vitamin(but stopped b/c it looked like I had both the measles and chicken pox)
healthy hair tea
ensure high protein
eating more eggs and carrots
cream of nature (used in past but rediscovered b/c of this board)


----------



## Pookie25 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

hot six oil


----------



## lunalight7 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Welcome Crystalbutterfly!!


----------



## inthepink (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Let's see...
V05 Strawberries and Cream Conditioner (Love the way this smells!)
Monoi Oil (Love these!)
Seamless BONE combs!!! (Love 'em!)
Essential Oils (Rosemary, Lavendar, &amp; Peppermint)
MSM, Silica, B-Complex, &amp; Flax Seed Oil

I try a lot of products based on hair albums that I see - that's really how I got started with my staple products!

Cary - Buy the Biolage!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Hennalucent
S-curl
Shower comb
Vo5 conditioners
LUST
Coconut oil and the list goes on

Thankfully I am still using all these. 
They were wonderful recommmendations!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

L'Oreal Mermade


----------



## soulchild (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Just last week I bought for the first time CON, Lekair Cholesterol Plus, and Aubrey GPB.


----------



## Babygurl (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

CON shampoo (love it)
Lekair Cholesterol (hate it)
mango butter (love it)


----------



## melodee (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

WGO- a keeper although stinky
Coconut Oil- keeper
Castor Oil- can do without
Pantene S&amp;S- did nothing for me
Aubrey GPB- The best!
CON- nice


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

hot six oil- havent tried it yet
i havent bought many things do to the board but i would love to buy aubrey organics just because its natural


----------



## Nacai23 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Elucence shampoos and conditioners (I love it, I love it, I love it!).  I just used the Moisture Balancing shampoo and conditioner today, and It really works.  I was able to comb and detangle my extra thick hair!


----------



## lilchanel (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

S curl activator (worked better on daughter's hair than self)
Kerapro conditioning shampoo
Joico K-Pak  
biotin


----------



## lilchanel (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

opps! I forgot flaxseed oil!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Biotin
Clairol 5x's Renewal
Aloe Vera gel
Mango Butter


----------



## Lee (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Wildgrowth oil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



castor oil
jojoba oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



shea butter
essential oils  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



caruso rollers
Pantene S&amp;S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Herbal Essence conditioner balm
S-curl
Lotta Boby Creamy set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sea breeze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Healthy Hair Butter by CD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Distilled water

I know there is more however, you get the picture.  I'm a complete PJ


----------



## Country gal (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Elucene, Aphogee, castor oil.


----------



## butterscotch (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Nexxus Headress
GNC Ultra Nourishair
Coconut Oil
Alfaparf Semi Di Lino


----------



## Nita_h (Aug 6, 2005)

phytospecific relaxer 
(should be here any day now)


----------



## miracle (Aug 6, 2005)

_Dominican Conditioners--
Neutrogena Triple Moisture--
Motions Conditioners--some , some 
Mane N Tail-- _


----------



## joyous (Aug 6, 2005)

Dove, Lust, Biolage, Nexxus, S-curl


----------



## KathyMay (Aug 6, 2005)

Surge 
Lust 
MTG 
NTM 
Elasta Mango butter
S Curl
jibere shower comb
Vitamins: CLA, MSM, and biotin


----------



## California (Aug 6, 2005)

Miss Key 10 en 1 
MSM


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 6, 2005)

Umm too much lol

Surge (OK I guess)
VO5 Strawberries and Cream (Thumbs up)
Oyin products (Thumbs up)
Castor Oil (Thumbs up)
Suave Milk and Honey Conditioner (So-so...nothing special for me)
Jessicurl products (Thumbs up)


----------



## lowkeyhomie (Aug 6, 2005)

Surge
Vitamins
NTM
WGO
Shower comb
Satin pillowcase
Nexxus Keraphix/Humectress
Suave and V05 Conditioners


----------



## aminata (Aug 6, 2005)

Creme of Nature shampoo
Kinky-curly products
Coconut oil
Carrot oil

MSM
Flaxseed oil
Horsetail


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Aug 6, 2005)

Surge

WGO
MTG
SALERM
NTM
Elucence
BBD stretch
Aphogee
S Curl
MNT
lol
bone combs
Shea butter
shea oil
castor oil
jojoba oil
meadow foam oil


Various types of vitamins
I would still have birttle,dry and damaged hair if it wasnt for this board.

I LOVE LHCF!!


----------



## Cxshortie (Aug 6, 2005)

Dominican Hair Products - never heard of the secret before here
Nexxus - too expensive for my blood, but after hearing about them here, i made the purchase - thought this stuff wasnt for us.
Heat Protectant Serum
NTM - thought this stuff want for us
Elasta QP - H-Two, Mango Butter, Oil Recovery moisturizer
Surge - When I first came here, I was like WTH is Surge?
Motions CPR

Actually when I think about it, everything on my bathroom shelf didnt exist before this hair board.  I had a few things I used because they were cheap, like LeKair Cholesterol and then I would pick out any shampoo in the BHC section that smelled good!  I didnt know anything about clarifying shampoos or moisturizing conditions or protein treatments.


----------



## JFemme (Aug 6, 2005)

-msm
-henna 
-dyson vacuum ( love that thang)
-ddf (last night) hope it works its WoNder---


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 6, 2005)

MTG
Surge
NTM
Dominican Rinse
Suave Milk & Honey
Coconut Milk to straighten hair


----------



## esoterica (Aug 6, 2005)

Aphogee
Surge
Clarifying Shampoo
ORS Olive Oil Replenshing Pak
Porosity Control Conditioner


----------



## msmerc (Aug 6, 2005)

Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair, 2 min keratin reconstructer, and treatment for damaged hair
Keracare moisturizing shampoo and humecto
Jojoba Oil
Biotin
MSM
NTM shampoo, ddc, and mask
flaxseed oil
Nexxus - didn't like


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 6, 2005)

Surge
S-curl
DDTA
VO5
Kenra
Jojoba Oil
L-Cystiene
Sulfur 8
Frenchee


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Aug 6, 2005)

Keracare Humecto (or is that humectro)
Surge 14
NTM silk touch leave in
Goldn hot soft bonnet hair dryer


----------



## LABETT (Aug 6, 2005)

I am glad I found these goodies because of LHCF.

Elucence Shampoo & Conditioner
Keracare Detangling Poo & Humecto Conditioner
My beloved stash of Dominican Conditioners(too many to name)
UBH Conditioner and Moisturizer
Barry Fletcher Liquid Moisture Oil
BBD Stretch Creme and Keala Oil
Nioxin Follicle Booster and Scalp Therapy
CB Smoothie Cool  Silk Conditioner
Virgin Hair Fertilizer
Nexxus L-Cysteine Treatment
Sebastian Colorshines
Black Castor Oil
MTG
Sta So  Fro
Surge
DDTA
Bone combs
Shower comb
Vitamin Regimen
Protein Shakes


----------



## lovechic (Aug 6, 2005)

* Salerm21....So glad I did!!! *


----------



## mahoganee (Aug 7, 2005)

S curl, puritan pride's biotin, flaxseed and l-cysteine, mtg, mango butter, capilo honey and milk conditioner, jason shampoo, oyin products, ao honeysuckle shampoo, wgo, paves conditioning milk, lenzi's request, organics leave in cholesterol and surge. I think that's it.


----------



## Honi (Aug 7, 2005)

Elucence
Kenra
KeraCare
Coconut oil
Essential oils
Lenzi's request - love it for my daughters hair
AO GPB, Honeysuckle rose, white camellia
Olive oil
NTM leave in
Giovanni direct leave in
Surge
Good Hair days pins - haven't used a bobby pin since!

I love this board and count on alot of you ladies for reviews on new stuff.  I probably wouldn't consider it otherwise.


----------



## amm1030 (Aug 7, 2005)

Elasta QP's Products
Suave Milk & Honey Conditioner
Suave Clarifying Shampoo
CON Shampoo
Olive Oil
Surge
UBH Products
Biotin
Shower Comb
Gold N Hot Dryer
Aphoghee Products


----------



## mochamadness (Aug 7, 2005)

NTM line
Dominican Conditioners


----------



## WaterChylde (Aug 7, 2005)

NTM line
Aloe vera gel
jojoba, coconut, avocado and castor oils
ACV
magnetic rollers
ceramic flat iron
biotin 
MSM
mango and shea butters


----------



## Nanyanika (Aug 7, 2005)

Tried but never worked:

LUST
L'ANZA Strait line shampoo/conditioner
Hot Six
Mango Butter
Biolage
Redken

Tried and worked

Shower Comb
K-cutter
S Curl
Vo5 Cond.
Surge 14 revitalizer
MTG
Coconut Oil
Elucence
Nioxin
porosity control
keracare
Fantasia IC Leave in
Fantasia IC Hair polisher gel
MSM

i know there i many more!!!!but i can't memorize everything right now


----------



## nurseN98 (Aug 7, 2005)

Well being the former PJ, I don't even remember all the stuff I've tried but....
Suave conditioners
V05 cond.
NTM
Biolage
Miss Keys
Suela Y canela
WGO
coconut, castor oil
shea, avocado & mango butter
glycerin
Rusk
Nature's Gate 
Elucence

many more, I just don't remember.


----------



## Desert Skye (Aug 7, 2005)

One product I def would not have bought if it was not for the board is the Mane and Tail Conditioner. The bottle design looks so cheesy and cheap and on top of that they sell it in pet stores!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 7, 2005)

MTG
Shower comb
Salerm 21 (best thing I ever bought)
Wheat germ mask
Alter Ego
And many other things that I don't use


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Aug 8, 2005)

Nexxus Emergcee
MSM
WTO
Dominican Products
Thick Hair Shake
Giovanni Leave In
Aubrey Products
Avalon Products
Coconut Oil


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Aug 8, 2005)

I must not forget MTG


----------



## taraglam2 (Aug 8, 2005)

NEXXUS HEADDRESS
NEXXUS VITATRESS BIOTIN Shampoo
NEXXUS VITATRESS BIOTIN Creme
RUSK Smoother
GIOVANNI Direct Leave-In
Profectiv Healthy Ends
Profectiv Mega Growth
*JOJOBA OIL - So glad I found out about this !*
GNC Nourish Hair


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 9, 2005)

Nioxin
Nexxus Creme and shampoo
Surge products
Glovers
castor oil
MTG 
Suave Milk and Honey 
Bone combs
MTG
Super Gro Sulphur
WGHO
Shower Comb
And I will be buying a shower filter soon!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Surge
SCurl
Wild Growth Oil
Nexxus Biotin Creme

All of them were great!


----------



## Jewell (Aug 9, 2005)

-EQP Mango Butter
-Glover's Dandruff Control Medicine...although my aunt told me back in the early 90's that's what she used on my cousins hair, which is lovely and thick.
-Returned to Sulfur 8 because of this board. No regrets.
-S-Curl...I think I am slightly allergic...it always makes my hair shed a lot more.
-Went back to my NTM products. Why oh why did I leave in the first place?!  
-Went back to CON green label shampoo.
-Cayenne pepper to mix with EVOO...burned the heck out of my nape area (no where else did it do that), but the hair back there grew a lot!
-EVOO...still a staple
-Coconut milk...love it
-Honey...nope. Makes my hair dry and stringy no matter how I use it.


----------



## Ms Red (Aug 10, 2005)

Mango Butter (good for only slicking IMHO)
Recovery (love it)
WGO (Ok)
CON (love this too)
Nexxus Products (  )
NTM Products (  )
------------------------------------------

that's it!!! FOR NOW.


----------



## vikkisecret (Aug 10, 2005)

I have purchased these products b/c of this board....hehe 

Surge
NTM
MTG
DDTA
Rivas Silicon Mix
Olive Oil
ORS Replenishing Pak
Nexxus Products
Suave Milk & Honey Conditioner


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 10, 2005)

Nexxus products
MTG
Neutrogena
Elucence products
St Ives
MAC
Clinique
Hot in 6 oil
Elasta QP
Revlon steam rollers
hair rollers
and thats all I can think of now but Im sure its more.


----------



## TKD Vixen (Aug 10, 2005)

Biotin
Carrot Juice
Curling Custard (it's on its way)


----------



## angelbaby (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

Surge, NTM, Salerm 21, Elucence, Alberto VO5 Strawberries 'n Cream, Suave Coconut and Honey, Lacio Lacio, Cinnamon and Sole.  So far only 2 of the 8 have worked for me. I'm jumping off the product junkie bandwagon because of these statistics.


----------



## toinette (Aug 10, 2005)

Surge
WGO
Dr. Miracle's
MTG
Nexxus Biotin Creme


----------



## LiqueXX (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*



			
				angelbaby said:
			
		

> Surge, NTM, Salerm 21, Elucence, Alberto VO5 Strawberries 'n Cream, Suave Coconut and Honey, Lacio Lacio, Cinnamon and Sole.  So far only 2 of the 8 have worked for me. I'm jumping off the product junkie bandwagon because of these statistics.



What things didn't work (I'm being nosy)??


Things that worked for me (at least the ones I can think of because there are so many)...

Kenra (I love this line and would have NEVER even thought to use it)
Elucence
Elasta QP
Aubrey GPB
BBD Stretch
Black n' Sassy Leave-in
MTG 
Mixing my own oils
Using Unrefined Shea Butter as a Moisturizer for hair


I also want to mention some concepts that I got from LHCF...

Stretching relaxers beyond 8 weeks (I have only made it to 10 weeks, once, but I never thought I could before. Now I am going for 12 weeks.)

Being proud about not going to a hairdresser (I have always wanted to handle my own hair but I thought that it would be "better" to go to a professional. Well, after all the horror stories and the fact that I cannot find a good stylist in my area, I am doing everything on my own.)

Airdrying and finding more ways to style my hair without heat (I used to use heat everyweek. I would blowdry with a comb attachment and then curl with a hot iron. My hair was fried.)


----------



## longhair75 (Aug 11, 2005)

Trimedica MSM
curling custard
proclaim gel
lenzi's request
Sta Sof fro
ic styling gel with sparkle lites
MTG
Frenchee grease
aloe vera gel
loreal out of bed
fantasia frizz buster straightening gel

I admit it......I'm a PJ


----------



## Ayeshia (Aug 11, 2005)

VO5, and suave conditoners (which work very very very well and my hair or pockets thank me everyday)
Mango Butter (another thumbs up been using it since my BC)
Surge (dont use it anymore my hair is growing fine without it  )

ETA: Ashas products which are also superb!


That is all...Im not one to jump on bandwagons I dont have the money nor am I consistent with following an exact regimen.


----------



## KAddy (Aug 14, 2005)

Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment w/Garlic, Salerm 21, Lacio Lacio, BBD Stretch, and Salerm Wheat Germ Mask.


----------



## LadyZ (Aug 14, 2005)

Aphogee Damage hair Treatment

Salerm 21
Essential and Fixed Oils
Hair Butters
MTG
Surge
Caruso Hair rollers
Capilong
Lenzie's Request
Sulfur 8
Paul Mitchell Products
Porosity Conditioner
Rusk Smoother
WGO Oil
ORS Replenish Treatment

I will add more later


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 14, 2005)

I REALLY DONT BUY THAT MANY HAIR PRODUCTS. BUT I DID BUY HAIR CLIPS TO DIVIDE MY HAIR WHEN I WASH BECAUSE OFTHE THICK HAIRED LADIES ON THIS BOARD. I LEARNED ABOUT CWs SO I HAD TO BUY EVEN MORE(MEGA BIG BOTTLES) OF CONDISH.THATS ABOUT IT FOR ME.  SO FAR


----------



## vickiepickles (Aug 14, 2005)

All 30,000 Dominican Conditioners that I have!


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Aug 14, 2005)

vickiepickles said:
			
		

> All 30,000 Dominican Conditioners that I have!


   I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED BUT HAVENT BOUGHT ANY YET AND I LIVE IN A HEAVILY POP. DOMINICAN AREA. RESISTING TEMPTATION......


----------



## Guyaneek (Aug 15, 2005)

MTG
S-Curl
Mango Butter
Salerm Wheat Germ mask
Essential Oils (pepperment, rosemary & lavendar)
Boar bristle Brush

things I plan to buy are:
Chi ceramic flat Iron
K-cutter or bone combs
steam rollers
There are probably 100s more but thats all i can think of.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 16, 2005)

NTM Silk Touch Leave-In
NTM Serum
Jojoba oil
silk scarf from http://www.tenderheaded.com/ - I was looking for a silk/satin scarf that wouldn't come off while I slept, but I didn't know where to get one until I found out about tenderheaded.com

Planning on purchasing:
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Profectiv Healthy Ends, but it may be too heavy/thick.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 17, 2005)

CON shampoo green label
surge
mtg
ntm mask and leave-in
s curl
wide tooth comb
ceramic curling iron
jojoba oil & hot oil treatment 
carrot oil
kuz poo and reconstructor
biosilk

ETA: hair vitamins


----------



## Sosoothing (Sep 17, 2005)

mtg
NTM silk touch leave in
Black n sassy leave in cream
Aphogee
s-curl
sta sofro


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Honey and shea butter


----------



## Naijaqueen (Sep 17, 2005)

MTG
Giovanni
MSM
L-Cysteine
Scurl
Lenzi request
steam rollers


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 17, 2005)

I've added MTG, Scurl, and Mega Hair Vitamins only because of this forum to great results so far. 

Also because of LHCF, I'm learning about proper care of my scalp and hair which is so exciting to me! I now wear my hair in a protective style, use a silk pillowcase, scalp massage, and shampoo more often. 

THANKS FOR THE GREAT ADVICE!!!!!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 17, 2005)

Shea butter
Mango butter
coconut oil
Lenzi's request
Aphogee
Aubrey Organics GPB
Dominican treatment conditioners
and MTG...so far so good and most of these products.


----------



## LongIslandBeauty (Sep 19, 2005)

*Shea Butter, *all Dominican conditioners, *Salerm21, black castor oil, biotin, msm, Biosilk Therapy, Sta-Sof-Fro, Surge, Mango butter, Coconut oil, *ceramic flat iron, *Lacio Lacio, Mane N Tail conditioner, *ionic steam rollers, *aphoghee, *essential oils, *Amla oil 

I'm sure I left something out. 

* indicates staples


----------



## Nita81 (Sep 19, 2005)

10 en 1(ordered today)
Salerm21(ordered today)
Silicon Mix(ordered today)
MTG(ordered yesterday)

I can't wait to try my new products


----------



## vickid (Sep 20, 2005)

Salerm 21
Surge Products
Dominican Conditioners
Shower filter
Powdered MSM
Coconut oil
Biotin
Panothenic Acid gel


----------



## lisajames96 (Sep 20, 2005)

Before this bored, I just used hair grease and water. Now...
Silicone mix(havent used yet, got it yesterday)
Coconut oil
unrefined shea butter
Scurl(used it like crazy when I had a curl in the 80's though)


----------



## foxybrownsugar (Oct 12, 2005)

I bought a paragon shower filter yesterday online.    I cant wait til it gets here after reading so many positive threads/posts on shower filters/hard water/dry hair.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pratically everything I own  

Seamless bone comb, Keracare Humecto, Kemi Oyl, Motions CPR, MTG, Surge14, NTM Silk Touch Leave-in, ElastaQP Mango Butter & Recovery Oil Moisturizer, Aphoghee for Damaged Hair, CON, Mane n Tail Conditioner, S Curl No-Drip..ok I think that's it


----------



## Candycane044 (Oct 12, 2005)

MTGizzle..


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Oct 12, 2005)

Whey vanilla flavored protiene drink
MTG
Sta so Fro
Glycerine
Aphogee
NTM Silk Touch Leave-in 
Alfalfa vits
MTN shampoo
*Soon my very first Lye relaxer!


----------



## shellzfoshizzle (Oct 12, 2005)

Surge spray
Surge Woojee Cream 
Hype Hair Satin Hair Rollers
Blue Magic Coconut Hair grease
WGO
VO5 Shampoo and Conditioner (blueberry)
EQP Mango Butter
Aphogee Reconstructor
Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cream
Hollywood Beauty Carrot Oil Cream
Motions Foam Wrap Spray
Infusium 23 leave in
Puritans Pride Biotin Vitamins
Off brand B-6 vitamins
Ilora Olive Oil
Nexxus Biotin Cream
NTM products 
Castor Oil
Hot Six Oil
Sulfur 8 
Jojoba Oil and Avocado Oil from Bath and Body Works
Queen Helene Cholestorol Conditioner

and probably some more...just can't think of any more.


that is the longest list aint it? Damn. I am such a PJ.


----------



## karezone (Oct 12, 2005)

entirely too much.  If I had half of the money back that I spent on hair products and tools, I would have a really nice car.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 13, 2005)

MTG (most definitely)
S-Curl
Olive Oil 
Phytorelaxer (I will be purchasing/using this when I take out my braids)!


----------



## Chromia (Feb 5, 2006)

jojoba oil
Profectiv Healthy Ends
Profectiv Break Free
Futurebiotics Hair, Skin, & Nails vitamins
NTM Silk Touch
NTM Serum
castor oil


----------



## ~Nigeria~ (Feb 17, 2006)

*NTM silk touch leave in*
*Coconut oil*
*EVOO*
*Shea butter oil*
*MTG*
*Lekair Cholesterol Aloe*
*Nexus Emergencee*
*Nexus Keraphix*
*Surge 14 *
*Sedu flat iron*
*Elasta qp cream conditioning shampoo*
*Elast qp DPR 11*
*Elasta qp mango butter*
*Elasta qp Recovery*
*shower comb*


*Pending purchases*
*Sarlem 21*
*Keracare Humecto tub*
*Silicone mix*

*Just sad!  *


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Feb 17, 2006)

**MTG
*Lekair Shea Butter Cholesterol Cream*


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ummm, everything in my hair closest.  It's no longer a linen closet.


----------



## remnant (Feb 17, 2006)

coconut oil
sulfur 8 (growth)
We can't find most of US products for *naturals* here!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 17, 2006)

*Okay here ya go:*
*MTG*
*MNT*
*Surge 14*
*coconut oil*
*Avacodo oil*
*EVOO (didn't buy it this much to cook with)*
*Pepermint oil*
*Eucalyptus oil*
*Honey (now I even put it in my tea instead of sugar)*
*Castor Oil*
*Amla Oil*
*Brahmi Oil*
*Jojoba oil*
*Protein shakes*
*Gnc Ulta nourish hair*
*Multi vitamin (only took them during pregnancy b4)*
*MSM*
*Bee pollen*
*Silica*
*B-complex*
*Garlic capsules*
*Omega 3-6-9'*
*Evening Primrose*
*Flax oil*
*Biotin*
*silicone Mix*
*Miss key 10en1*
*Capilo Milk and honey poo and rinse*
*Capilo Avacodo poo and rinse*
*Capilo sole and cinnamon rinse and conditioner*
*Elasta QP poo for relaxed hair, Fortifying Conditioner, and mango butter*
*NTM Silk touch leave in*
*Vital relaxer, poo, conditoner...*
*Tigi Ego Boost*
*Lately I've also been purchasing more natural products outside of haircare just because of the info on the benefits of natural products from the site.. Natures Gate lotions, Jason's shower gel, Tom's toothpaste....   I hope this is it sheeeesh....*
ETA: Jilbere shower comb
bootleg Denman brush
magnetic rollers
ACV
Distilled water
S-curl
Maxglide ceramic flat irons.....


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 17, 2006)

As far as hair products, Shea Butter is probably the only thing I have bought because of this board. I LOVE IT!!!

It's pretty heavy, but moisturizes like nobody's business!

ETA: I bought my Jilbere shower comb because of this board and I will NEVER part with that thing!


----------



## ayoung (Feb 17, 2006)

Protein shake (eewww--did not like!)
MTG
Reconstructor


----------



## atrinibeauty (Feb 17, 2006)

*Jojoba Oil*
*Rusk Leave In Conditioner*
*Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line*
*Clarifying Shampoo*


----------



## carameldiva (Feb 17, 2006)

okay here is my list:

MTG

Surge 14-staple

coconut oil -staple

Pomace b olive oil-staple 

Rosemary oil

Honey-staple 

Castor Oil-can't do without

Glycerin-staple

Liquid Aloe Vera-staple

Amla Oil

Alfalfa vitamins

Bee pollen

B-complex

Garlic capsules

vitamin E

Flax oil

Biotin

MSM

Rivas silicon Mix-staple

Emergencia-staple

Miss key 10en1-staple

Capilo Milk and honey rinse

Capilo sole and cinnamon rinse 

Jilbere de paris shower comb-staple

K-cutter Comb-staple

That's all i can think of at the moment- there is probably more.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Feb 17, 2006)

MNT
MTG
WGO
Nexxus Therappe
Emergencee
Aphogee
Creme of Nature Shampoo
ORS Replenishing Pak
Olive Oil
Silk Cap
Ouchless Hair Bands
Affirm Relaxer
Vitale Relaxer
Miniglide
Flaxseed Oil
MSM
Biotin
Lysine
Boar Brush


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2006)

atrinibeauty said:
			
		

> *Jojoba Oil*
> *Rusk Leave In Conditioner*
> *Neutrogena Triple Moisture Line*
> *Clarifying Shampoo*


 
  
_*runs to find Sylver 2 and give a hi-five*_


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 18, 2006)

Just about everything mentioned on this board I've tried! 
1. Elucence--LOVE!
2. MTG
3. Surge
4. Cantu
5. Elasta's Mango Butter
6. Emergencee
7. Aphogee
8. ORS Replenishing Pak
9. Olive Oil
10. Castor oil
11. Coconut oil
12. Ouchless Hair Bands
13. Miss Key 10 en 1 plus
14. Silicon Mix
15.NTM line
16.Kenra
17.Nexxus
18. Shea/Mango/avocado butters

*This is all I can think of for now! But I know it's a lot more than I have listed.*


----------



## blessed (Feb 18, 2006)

mtg
surge products 
s-curl
silicon mix

O.k I didn't do that bad.


----------



## planodiva (Feb 18, 2006)

Mane N Tail Deep Conditioner
Biotin pills
Cator Oil


----------



## Brownchiq (Feb 18, 2006)

BBD Stretch
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
All my Dominican Products


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 18, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> _*runs to find Sylver 2 and give a hi-five*_




lol


for me things I have bought because of this board

Rusk Smoother----WORKED
ACV----verdicts still out
Mango Butter-------Didn't Work
MaxiGlide-----WORKED
Himani Gold Cream-----WORKED


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> for me things I have bought because of this board
> ...


 
*damn u and ur Rusk smoother...*   

_*I had a tangle episode girl...the NTM DDC...did it's job, like the old standby that it is..* *thumbs up*_


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 20, 2006)

MTG 
DDTA 
Kinky Curly Products
Surge 14 
coconut oil
Castor Oil
Gnc Ulta nourish hair
Silica
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Dumb Blonde Shampoo and Conditioner
B-complex
Evening Primrose
Flax oil
Biotin
Rivas silicone Mix 
Miss key 10 en 1
Elasta QP Mango Butter
NTM Silk touch leave in
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
Tigi Ego Boost
Aubrey Organics GPB
Jilbere shower comb 
ACV
Distilled water
Emergencee
Creme of Nature Shampoo 
ORS Replenishing Pak
Capilong Phases 1 & 2
Minoval
F.A.S.T. Shampoo and Conditioner
Honey Wave Glaze
Frenchee Oil
Sulfur 8

ETA:

Miss Jessie's Buttercreme
La India Wonder Creme
Sulfur Powder
Tenderheaded.com Silk Scarves
Dudley's DRC-28
VO5 Conditioners
Suave Conditioners 
Garlic Shampoo


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 20, 2006)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> MTG
> DDTA
> Kinky Curly Products
> Surge 14
> ...


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 20, 2006)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

>


 
I'm sure there's more...giveme a few minutes to mentally scan my cabinets!


----------



## LaNecia (Feb 20, 2006)

Alright..that's it, I'm not adding anymore, I don't care how many more I remember.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2006)

I KNOW I have posted in this thread, but I have a couple more:

Conair Shower Comb (just like the Jilbere)-GREAT!
Mane N Tail Products-okay
Aubrey Organics Products-GREAT!
100% Boar Bristle Brush-GREAT!
Dabur Vatika Oil-GREAT!
Motions Silk Protein, CPR-good


----------



## shiningstar84 (Feb 20, 2006)

mtg
olive oil, coconut oil
flaxseeds, msm, biotin, suber bvitamins(wont be buying any of these again, i do think they work, i just dont like taking time out to take them)
suave milk n honey
nexxus products --wont be buying anymore though since they went retail
sta so fro
scurl(wont buy again, i prefer stasofro)
acv
3 minute miracle
nesquick. lol. and its still sittin in my cabinet.
mango butter--wont be buyin anymore but i do like it, its just too high
aphogee treatment
porosity control
aloe vera gel--i prefer fantasia ic gel and i will nver purchase this again


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 21, 2006)

*
Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo and Daily Conditioner
Nioxin Protectives Line
Jason Natural Sea Kelp Shampoo and Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Scalp Scrub {the worst }
Glycerin
Salerm 21
Giovanni Direct Leave In
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Vidal Sassoon Molecular Steam Setter
Magnetic Rollers in different sizes
Silver Clips for Rollers
Jilbere de Paris Shower Comb
K-Cutter Comb {didn't buy it though but I got it from someone on the forum}
Cheap Ceramic Flat Iron {never really paid attention to flat irons let alone cheap ceramic ones}
Honey and Olive Oil
Unrefined Coconut Oil
Generic Castor Oil {broke my face out something terrible! }
Worlds of Curls Activator Gel
Summit Liv Créme Hairdressing and Conditioner
S-Curl No Drip Activator
Hot Six Oil
MTG
Biotin
Bodyworks Silica Gel
Pantothenic Acid Supplements
B-Complex Vitamins
GNC Ultra Nourish Hair Vitamins
Ultra Hair Thick Shake
Protein Shakes
MSM
N-Acetyl Cysteine Supplements
Digestive Enzymes
Evening Primrose Oil

Stuff that I'm in the process of buying:  Unrefined Jojoba Oil, Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo and Moisture Balancing Conditioner, New Era 2000 Moisturizing Shampoo and New Era Moisturizer Conditioner, Marine Protein Supplements

*I'm sure there is more* *


----------



## dlewis (Feb 21, 2006)

It strange that we have never met one another and we have that much influence each other. 

My list:

Maxiglide  Love
Hot 6 oil   Love
nexxus     Have not tries yet
biotin       Broke my face out
hair vit     Working well
coconut vit.  HATE


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Avocado Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Surge power wash
Surge #14
SUrge Tui-shea 
My soft bonnet hair dryer (if that's what it's called)
Sauve conditioners 

Im sure there are other things but I dont really remember


----------



## Taya (Feb 21, 2006)

this will show how bad a PJ I am. You asked for it and here it goes.

Vitamins= biotin, horsetail, msm, 3-6-9 oils, b 50 complex, cla, WATER , garlic pills w/lecithin, L-carnitine

Poo/Conditioners = Aubreys Organics> GPB and Honeysuckle rose poo/cond,B5 gel (never used). NTM silk leave in.Suave >coconut cond,milk n honey cond, humectant poo/cond, clarifying poo. VO5 cond, kenra poo/cond, Keracare> 1st lather,hydrating detangler.Nexxus >humectress, keraphix, therappe, hollywood beauty oliveoil cholestral,carrot oil creme. Surge> 14,woojee cream, lotion motion 9 oil, power wash, ultra max hair creme. Something Special> deep conditioner.Sta sof fro spray.Natures gate biotin poo/cond. Jasons biotin poo/cond. QP Elasta mango butter.Fruitus Garnier long n strong poo/cond and leave in.Profectiv healthyends and mega moist. Rosewater, glycerin.Aloe vera gel

jilbre shower comb, Generic denman brush, boar brush, ouchless rubberbands

 looking for unrefined coconut oil, and wanna try La India hair creme . I got mounds of products under sink that I've used before boards and have been told about outside of boards. Told ya'll I was a pityful  product junkie.


----------



## Cien (Feb 21, 2006)

ohmy goodness.. nearly EVERYTHING in  my bathroom!!  

MTG
Various buns 
Jilbere Shower Comb
Bone Comb (just ordered two last week) 
that 24 carat cream from the Indian website (or something like that. just ordered that last week) 
All of my Neutrogena products
Elasta QP Mango Butter.  (I LOVE this board for introducing me to this!!)
Powdered MSM
Super B Complex pills
Nexxus products (especially Emergencee)
SCurl-- didn't like.  Made my hair shed really bad. 
Surge
WGO 
Aphogee treatment. (this stuff stinks!)
Mizani moisturefuse
The off brand Sally's Nexxus products
Coconut oil


and a ton of other items.. I'm out of control!!


----------



## carameldiva (Feb 21, 2006)

Taya said:
			
		

> this will show how bad a PJ I am. You asked for it and here it goes.
> 
> Vitamins= biotin, horsetail, msm, 3-6-9 oils, b 50 complex, cla, WATER , garlic pills w/lecithin, L-carnitine
> 
> ...




You can find unrefined 76 degree fractionated coconut oil at www.thechemistrystore.com


----------



## renee_n_3000 (Feb 21, 2006)

My K-cutter comb.  There's no way I would have picked that crazy-looking thing up in the store if I hadn't read about it and seen a picture of it here.  I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Lady_Lioness (Feb 21, 2006)

For me it would have to be...

All Nexxus products
All NTM products
Surge
Aphogee
Elasta qp mango butter (dislike)
ORS Carrot oil and Olive oil
Hair vitamins of course (would of never thought about taken them if it weren't for hair boards)
JoJoba oil


----------



## ekomba (Feb 21, 2006)

I think i really followed almost every fad and experimented be it from pp biotin to mane and tail, to nexxus all of them humectress keraphix, nioxin , nutrine garlic poo, anything mentioned i think i tried minoval, huile masketi, coconut oil, domenican products, all the vits, hum what else vo5, the sticky challenge all of them glovers mane and all oh mtg, surge, mango butter ahahhaa i m forgetting some hot oil treatments, cowashes, creme of nature green bottle, i told my sis to use phytorelaxer, hum what else i turned into a pj its ridiculous i love to try stuff and see what works on my hair, the infusium leave in , braid spray, the spray to take out the braids hehe good looking out and most of the things on this board work it was unbelievable to just follow fads till the next one comes out  remember when we buried the surge hehe hum i need to go back to archives cause i used to take notes of  all the things to try lol i m currently ready to try the gueye s growth system i just received it today and try some more stuff hehe


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Feb 21, 2006)

1. Phytorelaxer (I was natural when I got here) 
2. MTG 
3. Some $50 hair vitamins, I forget the name
4. NTM everything, leave in  , shamp, cond, serum , hair mask 
5. Maxiglide 
6. Nexxus shampoo, conditioner
7. Sallys Generic Nexxus conditioner
8. Suave coconut & milk & honey shamp & conditioners
9. Ion heat protectant  
10.Denman brush

I'm sure there's more.
 =keepers!


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh boy, have I got a list: 

Caster oil
Coconut oil
Avacado oil
Grapeseed Oil
Jojoba oil
Essential oils
Mane and Tail shampoo/conditioner
Surge 14
Dudleys Curl Moisturizer
MTG
Anything to clarify
Nexxus Emergencee
A bunch of hair vitamins
Isn't it amazing the influence we have on each other?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Feb 21, 2006)

- Shower comb
- Honey*
- Coconut oil
- Castor oil
- Sweet almond oil
- Monoï oil
- Amla oil
- Amla powder
- Coconut milk*
- Suave Tropical Coconut and other cheap conditioners for CO washes
- Aphogee protein something or other*
- ORS Carrot Oil
- Apple cider vinegar

*Didn't work for me


----------



## BaBy_PhAt (Feb 21, 2006)

Salaam,

Well were do I start 

*NeXus *
Therapee
Humectress
Botanic Oil
Emergencee'
Smoothing design shine
Hair glow anti-frizz
*Sauve *
Milk & Honey Poo
Milk & Honey Cd
Clarifying Poo
*MNT *
Poo
Cd
Leave-in
*Surge *
Woojee cream
*Doo Gro *
Leave In
Mega thick growth Oil
Growth Hair Food
*Aphogee *
Poo
Cd
Reconstructor
Hair gloss
Hair breakage treatment
Ceramic Flat irons
Flexi Rods

As continue to view the site my list just keeps growing, I'm pretty sure by the end of the week I will have pirchased a ton more.


----------



## erin558 (Mar 6, 2006)

VO5 Strawberries and Cream conditioner and poo
NTM leave-in and DDC
Nexxus Therrappe

i'm new to this board so i'm sure this list will be updated in no time.


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Mar 6, 2006)

adding to the list
Nexxus Humectress and therappe
Doo Gro Wild Growth oil


----------



## cocowhite (Mar 6, 2006)

Things I bought because of this board:
Surge 14plus
Salerm21
Rusk smoother leave-in
MTG
Mane N' Tail shampoo and conditioner
Neutrogena shampoo and conditioner
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Ms Key 10 en 1
Ms Key Super rinse
**Pending purchases Keracure hyrdating shampoo and humecto in the tube.
Neutrogena silk touch leave in


----------



## PittGirl06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Name Things You Bought  Only Because of this B*

hmm...this thread is very old, so I dunno if i responded already (and i ain't bout to thumb through all them pages and check) so here's my answer:

MTG
Surge products
Maxiglide

Prolly the three most popular items on the board!

Also, Cream of Nature Detangling SHampoo.


----------



## TigerLily (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh gosh!  I bought just about everything that everybody has named on this board!  Two chest drawers full!

I'M SET!!!!!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 20, 2006)

*blowin' the dust off this thread...*

Since I've discovered LHCF, I'm virtually bankrupt! Thanx ladies.   

Amla Oil (Dabur--I love it!)
Nexxus products (Therappe, Humectress, Botanoil, KerapHix)
Avocado Oil
Shea Oil
WGO
Suave Milk and Honey conditioner
CON shampoo (green label)
Jamaica Mango and Lime Island Oil
Dabur Vatika Oil
AO Honeysuckle Rose and White Camellia conditioners
Giovanni Direct leave-in (love it!)
Coconut Oil
Surge 14
Silicon Mix
Greit Oil 12-en-1
NTM Serum

And the list goes on....


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 21, 2006)

A whole bunch of products, just about everything listed and a digital camera so I can chart my hair growth.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Apr 21, 2006)

msm
castor oil
NTM leave in


----------



## Taya (Apr 24, 2006)

carameldiva said:
			
		

> You can find unrefined 76 degree fractionated coconut oil at www.thechemistrystore.com


Thanks, Carameldiva


----------



## shawniegee (Apr 24, 2006)

I bought dominican products because of the board.  Before the board I didn't even know they existed.


----------



## rdm (Nov 30, 2006)

Cheap conditioner for daily co-wash
Digital camera
Protein packs
Sta-Soft-Fro


----------



## navsegda (Nov 30, 2006)

Dabur Amla Lite Oil
Dabur Vatika Oil
Nexxus Heat Protexx


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness, where do I begin. Let's see:

Rusk Sensories Leave In Conditioner
NTM Line
MTG
ALL of my vitamins-biotin, epo, bamboo, nioxin, b50 complex and biotin
CON shampoo (green bottle) and conditioner
Maxiglide
Profective Healthy Ends
Eq Mango Butter
Scurl
MNT Line
Heating Cap
Leklair Shea Butter Conditioner
Queene Helene Cholesterol
Coconut Oil
Kemi Oyl
And the list can go on and on


----------



## DKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Elasta QP Mango Butter
NTM Conditioner & leave-in
Jojoba Oil
Sta Sof Fro 

My hair is happy right about now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm going to have to answer this in batches. The things I use consistantly

#1 thing from this board...

HENNA - now not just any henna but now it has to be BAQ from the 2006 summer crop of the *Rajasthani *region hand picked by special people.  

#2 My UPA clips and other hair peices for protective styling... life saver while I grow out this TWA. I get so many complements that I feel guilty sometimes!

#3 - Biotin and MSM powder! Thanks for that one! My skin LOVE it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 30, 2006)

SerenityBreeze said:
			
		

> MTG
> Surge
> NTM
> Dominican Rinse
> ...


What type of coconut milk do you use, I just read a CNM nightmare story on the board yesterday I think, she had pulp in her hair, took her hours to get it all out.


----------



## january noir (Nov 30, 2006)

Let's see...  

SURGE products
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
Aveda Sap Moss Nourishing Concentrate
Amla Oils
Vatika Oil
Mango Butter
Hot 6
ORS Olive Oil Moist RP, Moisture Lotion
EVOO
QhemetBiologics Sidr Butter Balm
Lenzie's Request (still waiting for this to arrive...)
S-Curl


----------



## Namilani (Nov 30, 2006)

KeraCare leave-in, KeraCare oil moisturizer, Aphogee, essential oils, Biotin, Suave, VO5, clarifying shampoo, ORS Replenishing Pak, SURGE spray, ORS Hair Mayo, Corioliss flat iron... A LOT of the products I own!


----------



## HoneyDew (Nov 30, 2006)

Motions Moisture Plus Conditioner - And I am glad I did!


----------



## JazzyDez (Nov 30, 2006)

mango butter, 
s-curl
NTM silk touch
ORS Olive oil Lotion
Jojoba
MTG
miconazole nitrate
sulfur powder
MSM
Boitin
Hair, skin and Nail multi
Peppermint oil
Lavendar oil
coconut oil (for hair purposes)
porosity control
suave humectant
suave milk n honey conditioner
surge
henna
jamila henna
indigo
alma oil
etc
etc
etc

ETA: Chi flat iron and curling iron


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 30, 2006)

Profectiv products
Kemi Oyl
Shower combs
Nexxus Therappe (what a bust)


----------



## fletgee (Nov 30, 2006)

Everything I have for my hair  on 4 shelves of my linen closet!

What can I say?  Yes, I am a PJ.


----------



## melodee (Nov 30, 2006)

MTG--and took one whiff and gave it away.

Dominican Conditioners-  Griet oil 12 en 1 is my fav

Castor oil for hair--it's pretty nice on my natural locks, a lil too sticky for relaxed locks

Coconut milk for my hair

Curly buttercream

Phytodefrissant--did nothing for my hair

And of course...CASSIA OBOVATA!


Actually, most everything!


----------



## YummyC (Nov 30, 2006)

S-Curl
Salerm 21
Salerm Wheat Germ Mask
Neutrogena silk touch leave in 
EVOO
Nexxus emergencee
Mizani night repair H2O
jiberre comb


----------



## Treasure2k6 (Nov 30, 2006)

Olive Oil
Coconut Oil
Surge
MTG
NTM
Aphoghee
........and still researching for more things to try


----------



## tnorenberg (Nov 30, 2006)

Amla oil
Asante Oil
Lenzi's request
Aveda Sap Moss Nourishment treatment
Palm Oil
Bone combs (still waiting on those)
Phytorelaxer
.......................... AND i'M SO GLAD I DID!!!!!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Nov 30, 2006)

Lawd have mercy, so many tings!   

S-Curl
VO5 Conditioners
Suave Milk & Honey condish
NTM line
BTZ Noodlehead
Fantasia IC serums
Giovanni Direct Leave-In
Rusk Smoother
HENNA
Silk Elements lye relaxer & leave-in cream
Dabur Vatika & Amla oils
BB Oil Moisturizer

just to name a few...


----------



## Ayeshia (Dec 1, 2006)

Elucence MB conditioner...best investment everrrr!!!


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 1, 2006)

MTG
WGO
Biotin
MSM
Ultranourish hair vits
Protein reconstructer
caruso rollers
flax seed oil

more to come....


----------



## JLove74 (Dec 1, 2006)

steam roller


----------



## MiWay (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

I think that's everything under my sink!

Caruso steam rollers
MaxiGlide
Biotin
Andrew Lessman vitamins
Evening Primrose Oil
Flaxseed oil
Carrot Juice
MTG
WGO
Surge
Keracare products
Phytorelaxer
Dominican products
La India
Vitapointe
Aveda Damage Remedy products
Boar bristle brush
Jilbere shower comb
ORS Olive Oil Relaxer
ORS Replenishing Pak
Lenzi's Request
Almonds
canned Salmon
Beyond the Zone Noodle Head
Aphogee products
MSM


Dag...what exactly was I using on my hair before LHCF???     There's more, but I can't remember.  Thank goodness all that PJ'ism is out of my system!!!


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Dec 1, 2006)

Actually, all of my current hair products/tools were either recommended or inspired by this board.  But my hair is thankful for it.


----------



## sareca (Dec 1, 2006)

Every haircare product I own except the stuff I got from Cathy Howse.


----------



## isioma85 (Dec 1, 2006)

Jeez whiz, everything. But things like my Horsetail, Biotin, Flaxseed oil and Coconut oil I probably would have never even thought about before this board.


----------



## SpyCats (Dec 1, 2006)

MTG
Aveda DR
Sap Moss Concentrate
Biotin
Flaxseed Oil
MSM 
Giovanni Direct Leave-In


----------



## Forbidden (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely my precious S-Curl
Surge 14
J/A/S/O/N's Sea Kelp poo and con
Giovanni Direct Leave-In
Dabur Amla Oil
Peppermint EO
WGHO
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Jilbere Shower Comb
Cantu products
Nature's Blessings

etc etc lol


----------



## AngiGirl (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh Man I have only been on for two or three weeks and I have already bought or tried:


S-curl spray
QP mango butter
Started soaking elastic hair ties
Snap Roll (evil donâ€™t buy)
Suave Strawberry & Cream shampoo & conditioner
SE lye relaxer coarse
SE cholesterol
SE neutralizing shampoo
Whey Protein Drink
Coconut Oil 

Bout to get or try:

Dry Skin brushing 
CrÃ¨me of Nature
Magnetic roller
Duck bill clamps
Hooded dryer
Lustrasilk moisture max
Neutrogena Triple moisture
Humectress
Some clarifying shampoo
Aussie 3 minute miracle
Shower Comb
Peppermint oil


----------



## Qetesh (Dec 1, 2006)

Everything I have bought for my hair period, besides Hot six oil, hair grease, and whatever shampoo and conditioner is on sale because that is all I used to buy b4 joining LHCF, I gave now turned into a product junkie so the list is too long to name.


----------



## Ariana4000 (Dec 1, 2006)

I bought henna and indigo because of this board.  I would have never known.  I thought henna made your hair Lucy Ricardo red.


----------



## kbody4 (Dec 1, 2006)

The products that I've bought were:

Silk Elements relaxer  
Silk Elements Moisturizing treatment 
Hello Hydration  Never ever again!
Pantene Extra Liso


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 17, 2006)

Aphogee Products
Jajoba Oil
Profectiv Breakfree
Flexi-rods

There is still so much more I need to get! This board is the absolute best! I've learned so much and still learning and my hair is thanking me for it..lol.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2006)

*mango butter, (still on the fence)
s-curl ( never again)
NTM silk touch ( I did not like this that much)
Jojoba ( use daily)
MTG ( only used for a few months and retired the bottle)
miconazole nitrate
sulfur powder
MSM  ( keep staying sick on this stuff- )
coconut oil (love it)*
*Avocado oil*
*Castor oil*
*WGO - never used,never liked it*
*surge14
alma oil*
*stay soft fro*
*amond oil*
*Nixoin pills*
*distilled water*
*rose water*
*glycerin*
*satin rollers*
*silk scarf*
*lensey's request(can't remenber how to spell it)*
*sage- essential oil*
*orange essential oil*
*flaxseed oil*
*primrose oil*
*wooden comb*
*denmens brush( waiting on it now) and so much more,  I can't begin to remember it all now. * oh Emu Oil


----------



## mimi (Dec 17, 2006)

NTM Silk-Touch leavin 
ORS hair mayo
Nexxus humectress
castor oil
Keracare Humecto


----------



## CAPlush (Dec 17, 2006)

Um it would be easier to name the things I didn't buy because of this board -- Roux products.  That's it, everything else I have a found out about on this board.


----------



## Enchantmt (Dec 17, 2006)

Giovanni Direct leave in, introducing me to other giovanni products,LOVE the magnetic line ****
Aubrey GPB conditoner, introducing me to their other products***
My quest for paraben free products in general****
My honeychild.com products (buttery soy cream mostly)***
oyinhandmade products** (honey hemp conditioner is AWESOME!!, shine n define, whipped pudding-JUST ordered burnt sugar pomade...cant wait til it gets here )
alma powder, indian herbs and oils**
both shower combs****
denman brushes****
k kutter comb****
bone combs*
cricket combs (thanx hairlove!!)*
IC gel (thanx so!!)**
satin covered sponge rollers*
sedu flat iron (Thanx Tene!!!)*
I'm natural because of this board****
coconut oil****
curly girl book****
redken heatglide *
hask straight stuff*
beyond the zone turn up the heat thermal protectant*
qhemet products (heavy cream, honey balm mostly) ****
Queenys multivitmins w/ guaranteed 90% absorption...I need to get with you so I can get some more... I havent forgotten...**
adidas 0% aluminum antiperspirant (dont know how much longer this will be in rotation, doesnt break me out, but not as effective as I would like)
smooth shine curl activator (still use off and on)*
naturallycurly.com curlmart leading to various other products****
John Masters - Citrus & Neroli Detangler--i'm actually out of this, when I can afford it I want this again (thanx jadedcynicism/esoterica!!)*
coconut milk (off and on)*
bare escentuals foundation (I had wanted to try it but the reviews here pushed me over the edge)*
shower filter****
ultra thick hair shake (havent tried yet, just have a sample package)
alma oil (off and on)*

*What I no longer use but tried:*
Hello hydration
Pantente extra liso
mtg
Elasta mango butter (awesome product but has parabens)
himani gold
Profectiv  products
sta sof fro
biotin
ntm products
suave and v05 cheapies
Daily Defense Tender Apple conditioner
Phytodefrisant Baum 
Surge woojee cream
Surge hair revitalizer plus 14
Surge Power wash
shea butter
black soap
dove conditioner
stiff head
noodle head
Roux porosity control
Curl Keeper
Various sunsilk products
oyin greg juice
vitamin e gel (thanx hairlove!)
biolage detangler (awesome product but has parabens)
gns ultra nourishair
sallys biosilk knockoff
TONS of samples from the freebie posts


*Revisited (used years before hairboards but had dropped off):*
sulfer 8 products*
BBD products*
dove soaps*
henna**
acv rinses***
adding honey to conditioners***
essential oils*
digestive enzymes*
satin caps/pillowcases***

*If I hadnt gone natural I would have tried:*
phyto relaxer
caruso steam rollers

*Want to try:*
natural mango butter
Ashas products
A ton of other natural products
Hair steamer

**** Used and/or repurchased often/staples
***  Tend to use or  repurchase regularly as I run out, even if not used daily I always comeback to it
**    Will probably become a staple
*      In my rotation, but dont have cause to use it often

**ok... I think that is the final edit. I have other stuff (just a few items, I think) that are staples but I found them on my own, not through the board, Thnx for depressing me as I see how many bills could have been paid and money put into a savings acct... smh...pray for me y'all, I see this list and I STILL wanna shop  **  I also just realized that if I'm going to spend all this money on products, I need to be a little bit more protective of my hair. Any breakage I have had has been due to neglect, pure and simple, and then I go get all the bad ends cut. It wouldnt be so bad but *I* KNOW better.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 17, 2006)

Just about all my supplies were board recommendations!! 


mango butter
 surge plus 14
con shampoo
salerm wheat germ/leave in
lacio lacio
10 en 1
evoo
coconut oil
mane n tale shampoo
aphogee
my vitamins
suave
hello hydration
caruso rollers
s curl activator
alma oil
ntm products
*NUFF tings!!!*


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 17, 2006)

Sunsilk  
V05 Conditioners 
Garneir Sleek and Shine treatment and serum 
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment 
Tresemme Shampoo and Conditioner 
Suave Clarifying 
Giovanni Magnetic Shampoo 
Giovanni Restruxerizing (sp?) Conditioner trying it in 2 weeks!
ORS Replenishing Pak 
Elasta QP Mango Butter 
Profective breakfree 
Profective healthy ends 
Mizani H2O 
NTM leave-in 
NTM serum 
NTM conditioner 
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration 
Herbal Essences Shampoo for damaged/permed hair 
Herbal Essences Conditioner for Damaged/permed hair 
Aphogee Keratin Reconstructor 
ORS Olive Oil Relaxer   
Silk Elements lye relaxer never tried it!
Mizani no lye relaxer 
Coconut oil 
WGO oil 
Fantasia IC gel 
Fantasia IC heat protectant 
Beyond the Zone heat protectant 
peppermint oil 
EVOO oil 
MSM Didn't use it long enough!  Going back to it in January!
Pantene Extra Liso 

PHEW!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 18, 2006)

Wishin4BSL said:
			
		

> Pantene Extra Liso
> 
> PHEW!


 
I ran out and bought that Pantene Extra Liso based on some raves, but as soon as all the bad reviews came out I took that sucker back to Wal-Mart!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 18, 2006)

MTG
Castor oil
Coconut oil
Hair rollers
NTM triple moisture
Heat protectant  (I can't believe I never used to use any!)


----------



## Keen (Dec 18, 2006)

I think an easier question for me is what didn't I buy because of this board. One of my sisters and my roommate laugh at me because I always search the board before I buy some things. They are starting to get me to check the board for them for product reviews. Even if it is not hair products.


----------



## mercedes826 (Dec 20, 2006)

Digital Camera
Jamacian Black Castor oil
MTG
ORS Carrot Oil
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade
ORS Replenshing Pak
Wide Tooth Comb
MSM
Flaxseed oil
Futurebiotics HSN


----------



## Finesse (Dec 20, 2006)

Silk Elements Relaxer....and self relaxed for the first time in years, thanx to the great reviews on this board! 

ORS relaxer( for my daughter) and replenishing paks. I love them both.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, where to begin 

Dominican conditioners
MTG
Henna
Castor oil
Coconut oil
SAO
denman brush
S-curl
cheap conditioners (suave & Vo5) for co-washes
Viviscal


----------



## Mynappturalme (Dec 23, 2006)

NTM
WGO
My favorite MTG


----------



## toniy (Dec 31, 2006)

wgo
b&B
Profective ends
s-curl
ORS Olive oil Lotion
Jojoba
MTG
miconazole nitrate
MSM
Boitin
Peppermint oil
Lavendar oil
coconut oil and milk
vatika
suave humectant
suave milk n honey conditioner
surge
henna
indigo
alma oil
Lenzi's request
BBD


----------



## prettynina (Dec 31, 2006)

elasta mango butter(dont like it)
profectiv break free(i like it)
castor oil(best oil ever)
miconozale nitrate(had my hair growing like weed)
ors condition pak(love it)
so many more...


----------



## mrsbookworm (Dec 31, 2006)

Elasta QP Butter (sooooo glad I did - now I'm hooked for life)
Jojoba Oil

Many many more purchases are on my wish list as a result of this board.  I was already a P.J. before joining the board so my cabinets overflow with products as it is.


----------



## ak46 (Dec 31, 2006)

Many of the products I bought this year was because of the board:

-AO GPB & AO Honeysuckle Rose
-surge
-keracare humecto
-Giovanni Direct Leave-in
-MTG replica
-CON detangling shampoo
-Suave Milk & Honey
-Nioxin
-Biotin
-GNC Ultra Nourish Hair
-ACV
-Henna (haven't tried it yet though)
-Coconut oil, Avacado oil, & EVOO
-Essential Oils (rosemary, peppermint, t-tree)
-WGO
-Scalp Massager

I think that's it

..........for now ;-)


----------



## Andreainnis (Dec 31, 2006)

Viviscal
Biotin
Msm
MTG
Giovanni conditioners and leave - in spray
AUBREY ORGANICS! all cond's and GPB(My favorite yay!)
Phyto Index I
ORS mayonaise
Evoo
magnetic rollers


----------



## Joyful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

MNT Conditioner
MTG
Dr. Miracle's Temple Balm


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 1, 2007)

> [ QUOTE ]
> THAT list would be a mile long!
> 
> [/ QUOTE ]
> ...


 
Ditto, sadly to say i haven't went out on a whim yet to buy something using my own judgement. I've bought every thing from shower combs to scarves to sleep in. Shampoos, conditioners, reconstructors, moisturizers, protein treatments, you name it....i bought it.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 1, 2007)

*So far (I'm a newbie!):*
*Aubrey GPB*
*Vitamin B Complex*
*Joico KPak*
*Lotte Berk Method *

*In the process of purchasing:*
*MN *


----------



## Guapaholic (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm new and so far this is my list.... 

Super Biotin
Flaxseed Oil
GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails
EVOO
Coconut Milk
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Organic Coconut Oil
Miss Key 10 en 1
Rivas Silicon Mix
ORS Replenishing Pak
Suave Milk & Honey
Boundless Tresses
S Curl
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Shower Comb
Spray Bottle (for my homemade concoctions)

Still need to get:
leave-in (between Lacio Lacio and the NTM silk) 
hardcore protein treatment (aphogee or nexxus emergency).. 
henna/indigo

oh gosh.. this board is turning me into a PJ!


----------



## IAOJ (Apr 9, 2007)

Elast QP Mango Butter
Amla Oil
MTG
Wild Growth
Sedu
Satin Sheets
NTM deep treatment and leave in
Ms. Jessies curly Pudding/buttercreme
Denman brush
Monistat and Neosporin
Apogee treatment
Maxiglide
Nexxus Humectress...........and the list goes on


----------



## Naphy (Apr 9, 2007)

So here I go :

Vatika Oil
Amla Oil
Henna/ Indigo
Vits (Biotin, Flaxseed...)
Peppermint oil
Conditionners O____O
Deep conditionner O_____________o
Daktarin (Miconazole Nitrate) 
Rollers
Castor oil
S-curl
Conconut oil/milk

LHCF saved my life LOL


----------



## Studio_gal (Apr 9, 2007)

Vatika oil
Jamila Henna
Boundless Tresses
Lenzi's Request (put on the back burner while I try BT)
MSM
Biotin (don't use anymore)
Omega 3-6-9
Daktarin
Jamaican Black castor oil (I now have relatives who have been ordered to bring it over to me from JA when they visit!)
Bone comb; and 
MTG (used twice - too scared to use it again!)


----------



## fiasca (Apr 9, 2007)

all my vitamins (biotin, l-cys...)
MN
S-curl
Maxiglide


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Apr 9, 2007)

coconut oil
peppermint oil
Rosemary Oil
Joboba Oil

Future Purchase 
Boundless Tresses
(I am going to use up my MTG first)


----------



## beaux cheveux (Apr 9, 2007)

Extra Liso Liso straight (that was a disappointment)Castor oilHello HydrationV05 cheapie conditionersAphogee (sp?) ReconstructorMane and Tail ConditionerMTGBoundless TressesUsing lemon as a clarifyer


----------



## Missi (Apr 9, 2007)

S-Curl
Amla Oil
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Care Free Curl Gold
Aubrey's Organic Conditioners
Kids Organic Detangling Moisturizer


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Apr 9, 2007)

Henna
Dabur Amla Oil
Cheapie conditioners
"Braids by Breslin" DVD (I want to learn how to do my own kinky twists SO BAD! - LondonDiva done went and started sumthin')
Coconut oil
Biotin


----------



## Swanky (May 11, 2007)

Elasta QP: Mango Butter ; Breakage Control Serum  
KeraCare Glossifier
Lustrasilk Aloe Cholesterol  
MNT Detangler
S Curl  
SoftSheen Carson Breakthru Fortifying Moist Shampoo  
Suave Profs Clarifying Shampoo  
WGO.
Motions: Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Conditioner; 
CPR Treatment Conditioner

*I am truly GRATEFUL for the experience gained here! *


----------



## Kelly210 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Ors liquid hair mayo. I wanna buy some Dominican products and Henna. Haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## Zawaj (May 11, 2007)

Boundless Tresses


----------



## mercedes826 (May 11, 2007)

Nioxin Recharing vits.
Motions CPR-ok
Giovanni Direct
VO5 Strawberries & cream cond.
JBCO-like the way it thickens the hair
Suave Daily Clarifying poo
Hood Dryer
Lekair Cholesterol-ok
Lenzi Request-haven't used it long enough
Boundless tresses-so far so good
S-curl- great on new growth
ORS Replenishing Pak-love it
Jojoba oil-still trying to figure into regime
Olive oil(jar)-like as daily moisturizer
Aphogee Treatment for Damaged hair
Jilbere shower comb-love this for detangling
Nexxus Humectress
Lacio Lacio-leaves hair soft
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
NTM silk touch
Fastasia IC serum(pink bottle)-great for blowdrying hair
Spirulina-so far so good
MSM-so far so good
CON poo(green bottle)-might be another staple


It think this is all


----------



## RubyWoo (May 11, 2007)

Let's see, my list is pretty long:

Silicon Mix Conditioner *(staple)* and Leave-in
Miss Key 10 en 1 Super Conditioner *(staple)*
Sunsilk Black Shine Shampoo
Sunsilk Hydra 24/7 Creme and Conditioner
Lacio Lacio *(staple)*
Salerm 21 *(staple)*
Henna & Indigo
Nacidit Olive Oil Rinse
Nacidit Avacado Conditioner
Vatika Oil *(staple)*
Amla Oil *(staple)*
Fantasia IC Straighten Serum Heat Protectant
Fantasia IC Olive Oil Serum
Aphogee 2 min Keratin Reconstructor *(staple)*
Following vitamins-NAC, B-complex and Biotin *(staple)*
Detangling Comb


----------



## tkj25 (May 11, 2007)

neutrogena triple moisture
aphogee (staple) i'm wondering if i can find an all natural alternative though. the search continues, lol


----------



## InsatiableMe (May 11, 2007)

Boundless Tresses, MSM, & Biotin.


----------



## pressncurl (May 11, 2007)

So far: 
LIV
Suave milk & honey
Vatika oil
MSM
Biotin

Things I'm planning to buy:
Nexxus Humectin
Maxiglide (maybe; I keep going back & forth on this one)


----------



## Sha76 (May 11, 2007)

J/a/s/o/n organic shampoo and conditioner
Fantasia straightening serum
Silk elements relaxer
S curl

Just name a few that I can remember


----------



## ChasingBliss (May 11, 2007)

Too many things to name, in fact, I dont buy anything unless I put out an LHCF search or ask a question first.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 11, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Too many things to name, in fact, I* dont buy anything unless I put out an LHCF search or ask a question first*.



ITA. I gotta check with the girls before I go near any new products. 

These are some things I have bought because of this board. It is way to many but these are some within the last year

Silk elements relaxer
Jasons sea kelp shampoo and conditioner
Aveda anything 
Sedal Keraforce
Redken heavy cream
design essentials shampoos
Keracare shampoo and conditioner
Henna
Alma oil
Boundless Tresses 
Neutrogena triple moisture leave in, serum, conditioner 
Garnier Frutics conditioners- smooth and sleek, long and strong
Chi silk infusion 
Nexxus Keraphix 
ORS relaxer 
Viviscal 
Aubrey organics products
porosity control shampoo 
coconut oil 
elasta qp breakage control serum


----------



## DivaRox (May 11, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Too many things to name, in fact, I dont buy anything unless I put out an LHCF search or ask a question first.


 
For the the most part that's me. I'll look it up and then go purchase something.

My list is
Miconozole nitrate-keeping
MTG-working it's way out of my life
BT-keeping
Amla oil-bye bye 
vatika oil-bye bye
Dove anti frizz serum and moisturizing mist-staples for the household
Coconut, jojoba, tea tree and vitamin e oils-staples
I'm waiting on a shipment right now from LuckyVitamins( I even found the website here on the board) so the list is much longer
Oh and that 7 way mirror that somebody posted-it is so USEFUL-great post
Colonix-jury is still out(they should be in the bathroom but they're noterplexed )
and as of today, sunflower oil-gotta try this oil pulling...


----------



## neenzmj (May 11, 2007)

*My list:*
Fantasia IC
NTM Leave-in
Mizani H2O Intense Night-Time Treatment
Ouchless bands
Shower comb
Elucence conditioner


----------



## imstush (May 11, 2007)

Vatika
Body Art Henna (I used to buy the bss one prior to the board)
Keracare cream
Fantasia IC Gel and Heat protectant
Amla oil
Some more Indian hair products
MTG
BT
Flaxseed Oil
MSM
ORS Carrot oil
ORS Replenishing pak


----------



## chocolatesis (May 11, 2007)

Surge
NTM Silk Touch
ORS Mayo
ORS Replenishing Pak
ORS Relaxer
Elasta QP mango butter
Henna
Indigo
Aubrey Organics products
Keracare products
Phytorelaxer
Jojoba Oil
Carrot Oil
Garlic Shampoo
Hello Hydration
Dove Moisturizing Leave-in
Praital Silworm Rinse
Silicon Mix Leave-in
Nexxus Emergencee
Aphogee Treatment
Bigen 
MSM
L-Cysteine
GNC's HSN Formula
WGO
Amla Oil
MN


----------



## Cien (May 11, 2007)

shooo...nearly EEEVVERYTHING!!  

-------
Let me think about it all---the way I have it arranged in my storage cabinet--but I'm sure I'm going to forget something:


Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner (regular and deep  moisturizing)
J/A/S/O/N/  Biotin Shampoo and Conditioner
Praital Silkworm Shampoo and Conditioner
Creme of Nature moisturizing shampoo and conditioner
Some kind of dominican olive oil shampoo
Suave clarifying shampoo
Whale Sperm conditioner
Lacio Lacio
Elasta QP Mango Butter and Breakage Serum
Nexxus Therappe, Emergencee and Humectress
Surge
Jojoba oil
Amla Oil
Vatika Oil
Sam's Black Castor Oil
Almond oil
MTG
SCurl
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave In Cream
Good Hair Days pins
Bone Combs
Jibere shower comb
Almost all of my vitamins--- biotin, msm, l-cysteine, liquid silica, B-complex, Fo-ti, brewer's yeast
FHI flat iron 
Caruso steam rollers
Henna
shikaki powder
amla powder
Biosilk serum
Mizani moisturefuse
all of the stuff for baggying---- plastic sandwich bags, ouchless bands, satin scrunchies..
phony phonies (LOTS of buns)




Most recently----Qhemet Amla and Olive heavy cream and Olive and Honey hydrating balm


----------



## deejoy (May 11, 2007)

360 degree mirror
coconut oil
Jamaican Black castor oil
Ultra Hair Thick Shake


----------



## la flaca (May 11, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> Too many things to name, in fact, I dont buy anything unless I put out an LHCF search or ask a question first.


 
Yeap, that's me!!!


----------



## SoforReal (May 11, 2007)

Oh my let's see:

Surge
MTG
MN
combs 
brushes
WGO
and still growing......


----------



## DSP (May 11, 2007)

hooded dryer    
Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap     
S-Curl     
Castor Oil     
Biotin    
B-Complex   
MSM


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2007)

Well, here goes:

Elucence - all products except relaxer (staples)
Aubrey Organics conditioners (GPB is a keeper)
Jasons Naturals conditioners (love the Henna Lites con)
Organix conditioners (Shea Butter is the bomb)
ORS lye relaxer (love this)
Hair2Heaven oil trio (great oils)
Aveda Damage Remedy line (love the poo and con)
Suave conditioners (not so great)
HE Hello Hydration (staple for cw)
WGHO (staple)
Elasta QP DPR-11 (nice moisture)
Qhemet Biologics - love them all!!!!
Coconut oil
Amla Oil (keeper)
Vatika Oil (another keeper)
AB Hair Mayo and liquid Leave In
Salerm 21 (great leave in)
LacioLacio  (didn't like at first but tried again and...success!)
Silicon Mix and leave in (staple)
Miss Keys 10 en 1 Super con
Nacidit Aceite de Olive conditoner
Redken Cleansing Creme
PM The Detangler
Praital Silk Worm Rinse (never again)
Roux Porosity Control poo and Corrector (staples)
Lamaur Bone Marrow treatment (staple)
JBCO
Pantene RN Breakage Defense (con and mask are staples)
Fermodyl 619 (thanks Honeydew)
Red Palm Oil (just ordered 10 minutes ago thanks to Miss Madam!)
V05 Tea Tree conditioner (I like this)
Tresemme Remoisture and Moisture Rich conditioners (excellent)
NTM Silk Touch leave in (love the smell, use occasionally)
NTM mask (gave this away)
NTM serum (staple)
Cantu Shine Silk serum (the best!!)
Jilbere shower comb (use it all the time)
Biotin, MSM, Grape Seed extract
Pantene Extra Liso combing creme (love this, helps me stretch)
Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil (like this on my nape)

I think that's enough for now. Needless to say I have had to throw out or give away a few things. Did I really spend all this money?


----------



## EMJazzy (May 12, 2007)

MTG
Boundless Tresses
and the new love of my life EMU OIL


----------



## loved (Jul 6, 2007)

surge 14
surge deodorizer
surge moistureaide
ors moisurizer
vitapointe
evoo (for hair)
samy creme
neutrogena hair mask
apple cider vinegar (for hair)
roux porosity control conditioner
Onesource hair, skin and nails vitamin
hooded ionic dryer (got it from my b-day wishlist)

Used b4, had not used w/n 3-5 years, but purchased because of this board:
aphogee treatment
creme of nature shampoo


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm a Newbie. I've finally decided to join so that I may post. Over the past three weeks although my hair is styled in braids I've purchased lots of stuff. Well not lots but items I feel will help me in reaching my healthy hair goal. 

Products:

BT- almost goneNoooooooooooooo!!!
MTG- Purchased two bottles from www.americanlivestock.com for $10.59 now I scared since everyone mentions the smell is horrible  or rather it smells like bacon. 
Porosity Control Shampoo & Conditioner
Garnier Fruitis 3-Minute Hair Mask
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Mane & Tail Shampoo and Conditioner-Use only when I have braids
African Royale BRX Braid Spray
ORS Replinishing Pak

Tools:

Hooded Dryer
Shears-for when I finally do my dusting and a trim



That does not include the *bad* or not so bad hair crap that I still have. I'll take inventory of my hall closet later on this evening and list. 

And, I finally broke down and purchased a Sally's Card-Thanks alot LHCF!!!


----------



## sunnydaze (Jul 6, 2007)

I am not a pj yet...but as I am transitioning to natural, the PJ in me is slowly rising like a phoenix from the ashes

castor oil
lacio lacio
boundless tresses
coconut milk (for the hair..no coladas!)
lime juice (ditto)


----------



## hothair (Jul 6, 2007)

MTG
BT
sulphur powder
castor oil
Aveda DR line specifically. 
MSM
I was a closet PJ so I had a lot of the products mentioned here but didn't know the techniques behind them


----------



## aloof one (Jul 6, 2007)

Shower comb
S-Curl (the gel)
EQP Mango Butter
Shea Butter
Protectiv MegaGrowth lotion
Olive Oil
Garnier Fructis (man Im glad I got this stuff again)
MTG (eww bacon, never again)
Tea Tree Oil
Coconut Milk
Lime Juice
Avocado



man I would be here all night... Ima stop since Im at work


----------



## growinstrong (Jul 6, 2007)

Coconut oil
BT
WGHO
NTM Silk Touch Leave In
Aveda DR line
ORS moisturizing lotion
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Nexxus Humetress (sp)
Biotin
B-Complex
Flaxseed Oil
EPO
Amla Oil
Kids Organic Detangling Moisturizer
miconazole nitrate
Infusium 23
magnetic rollers
Doo Gro Mega thick growth Oil

there's more, but that's all I can think of right now
Ummm, does this mean that I'm a PJ and didnt even know it?


----------



## BioGeekChic (Jul 6, 2007)

Every single hair product I currently own. Before LHCF I didn't take vitamins at all and I only used Dove hair products. I didn't take care of my hair. Since joining I have used:

NTM hair care line (Love love love!!!)
Mane -N- Tail conditioner and detangler
ORS olive oil lotion and replenishing pak
Sulfur
Essential oils
Hair oils
Roux Porosity Control
My sedu flatiron
Rollers (i've never roller set in my life)
Jibere shower comb
My vitamins/ supplements: MSM, biotin, flaxseed oil, L-cysteine
Chi silk infusion 
Giovanni hair care line
IC fantasia heat protectant
Surge plus 14
Shea butter
Glycerin
Nexxus Heat Protectant
Sauve conditioners (my fave cheapie)
Aphogee protein treatment

There are still other products that I would like to try but I am trying not to let the PJ in me win until I have finished using all of the products I currently have.


----------



## imstush (Jul 6, 2007)

imstush said:
			
		

> Vatika
> Body Art Henna (I used to buy the bss one prior to the board)
> Keracare cream
> Fantasia IC Gel and Heat protectant
> ...


 
Adding to my list: 

Dominican conditioners
JBCO
DevaCurl One Conditioner
Satin pillowcase
coconut milk (whick made my hair hard and a tangled mess)
B-50
Biotin
Nexxus 
Avocado butter
HOt Six oil
Alter Ego (trying on Sunday)
Alma Oil light
ORS Foap wrap setting lotion
Indigo (never used)
Satin Scrunchie
Surge
S Curl
Boar Bristle Brush
Shen Min
Miss Jessies buttercream and Meringue (which I've sold both back)
Curls line
Blended Beauty line
Shikakai shampoo 
Shikakai oil
ETA: MNT leave in

About to buy Aveda, after this that's it.  Sticking with Nexxus if Aveda doesn't work.


----------



## bluerose17 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dabur Amla Oil
Keracare 1st Lather Shampoo
MSM
Biotin
Keracare Humecto
Nexxus Humectress
Creme of Nature Moisturizing Shampoo
Queen Helene Garlic Shampoo
Salerm Wheat Germ Mask
Lacio Lacio
Giovanni Direct Leave In
Phyto Relaxer
NTM Silk Touch Leave In
Elasta QP DPR 11
Dove Replenishing Mist


----------



## Poli (Jul 6, 2007)

Surge 14 & Moisture Aide
Coconut Oil
MSM
Sedu


----------



## Christa438 (Jul 6, 2007)

Paul Mitchell & Tresemme moisture shampoo/conditioner
Wide tooth comb
Coconut oil
Castor oIL
WGHO
Aceite 3
MNT Leave In
MNT line
Garnier Fructis products
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Suave and V05 Conditioners
Hair Vitamins
Kids Organic Detangling Moisturizer
EQP H20
BB Oil Moisturizer
...other things I can't think of right now...I know there's more


----------



## p31woman (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

MTG
EVOO
Elasta QP Mango Butter
WGO
NTM products
NeXXus Humectress, Aloe Rid, Emergencee
more to come....


----------



## Afrolinda (Jul 6, 2007)

-  Castor oil
- Nara hair oil
- Pooka: butters and body oil
- Red palm butter
- Brazilian hairproducts
-Olive oil, cayenne
- Coconut oil
- Coconut milk
- Miss jessie's baby butter
- Miss Jessie's curly pudding
-Qhemet biologics: honey bush hair tea gel


----------



## schipperchow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ORS Replenishing Pack
Dominican conditioners including  Lacio Lacio & Silicon Mix leave ins
Porosity Control
Mane N Tail Cond
Cabellina Mane n Tail cond
Nature's Blessings Pomade
QB Herbs & Sulfur Pomade
StaSofFro
Solia Flat Iron 
Standing Hood Dryer
Aphogee 2min Keratin Reconstructer
Joico Reconstructer & hydrating Balm
MyHoneyChild Coconut Gel & Sophie's Hair Grease


----------



## LadyCee (Jul 6, 2007)

DO YOU GUYS LIKE THE SURGE 14 IM THNKING AB GETTING IT DOES IT REALLY HELP WITH HAIR GROWTH ESP IN DA EDGES AREA SOME1 ANSWER ME PLLLLZ


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Jul 6, 2007)

Aveda products
Mtg
Hello Hydration condish
Flexi 8 clips
Avacado butter
ORS replenishing pak
MNT shampoo and conditioner
giovanni direct leav in, shampoo and condish
stasoffro
Evoo 
avacadoes
salerm21
Vitale lye relaxer
Dove replenishing mist
satin pillow case
Glycerin
Flaxseed Oil


----------



## coconow2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

henna
alma oil
alma powder
biotin
msm
BT
nixoin
ORS
castor oil
etc. etc. etc.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jul 9, 2007)

Donut Bun
Braid Bun
Four Plastic Clips
Jojoba Oil
Fermodyl 619
Infusium 23 Leave-In Treatment

 My SO is not liking the extra products that magically appear in the hall closet.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 20, 2007)

*BT*
*Vatika Oil*
*Amla Oil*
*Castor Oil*
*Giovanni Direct Leave In*
*J/A/S/O/N Biotin Shampoo*
*Coconut Oil*
*Biotin 5000mcg*


----------



## Energee (Aug 20, 2007)

So far only the Pibbs Dryer. I purchased it a couple of weeks ago. I'm not sure if I heard/read about it here initially or on Macherieamours site but I know I found out information about it here as well.
I'm no longer a PJ (used to be many years ago)..so I don't really think about buying or trying half of the things mentioned on here.  I just stick with what works for me.

I have been thinking about buying Castor Oil however since being here...so far that's it.


----------



## freshlikemoi (Aug 20, 2007)

My list is too darn long...but I will give a few staples

S-curl
Elasta QP mango butter
BT
Henna (don't use anymore)
MTG (Never again)
Vitamins (Now if I could only take em daily)


----------



## curlycraze (Aug 20, 2007)

Pibbs---and I don't regret it!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Aug 20, 2007)

Queen Helene garlic Shampoo
Sun Silk Pink Bottle leave in
Herbal Essence Break Cure leave in 
lacio lacio leave in
silicon mix leave in and deep conditioner
Aussie Moist Conditioner
EVOO (I used it for cooking, but bought a seperate bottle for hair)


----------



## chellero (Aug 20, 2007)

BT
Hair 2 Heaven End ALL
Castor Oil
S-Curl
MSM
Plastic caps for whole head baggying
Aphogee conditioners
Silk Amino Acids


----------



## The Girl (Aug 20, 2007)

coconut oil
vatika oil
shikaki, amla and aritha powder
maxiglide
chi silk infusion
giovannis direct
ouchless hair bands for lil one
MSM


----------



## meaganita (Aug 23, 2007)

EVOO
Red Palm Butter
Shea Butter
Scurl
WGO
BT
MTG
Aussie 3 Minute Miracle
Cathy Howse Conditioner
Cathy Howse Cream Moisterizer
Kenra Moisturizing Poo & Con 
Kenra Clarifying Poo
Porosity Control Poo & Con
Mizani ThermaSmooth Line (sample)
NTM Daily Deep Con
Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine Poo & Con
Garnier Fructis Length & Strength line
Pureology Reconstruct Repair (protein)
Fantasia IC Gel 
Fantasia IC Ice Pomade
Silk Elements Heat Protectant 
FHI Flatiron
Pressing Comb 
Hooded Ionic Dryer
Plastic Caps 
Plastic Baggies
Biotin
MSM
L-cysteine
Bamboo Silica
Flaxseed Oil
Evening Primrose Oil
B-complex
Colonix

There's more hair stuff, but it was either inspired by my stylist or by my fotki friends.:wink2:


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 23, 2007)

Denman brush
Henna
Ors pack
coconut oil


----------



## northernbelle (Aug 23, 2007)

~Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner
~CHI Silk Fusion
~Aubrey Organics GPB
~Wild Growth Oil
~SheaMoisture Leave-In Conditioner
~Mizani Rose H2O Nighttime Treatment
~Oils for the hair
~NTM: Deep Penetrating Hair Mask; Silk Touch Leave-In; Silk Touch Serum
~Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
~ORS Hair Mayo
~Profective Break Free; Healthy Ends
~Keracare Humetco
~Clarifying shampoo
I think that is all.


----------



## Babydall818 (Aug 24, 2007)

HA good one! 

I have bought WGO, carrot oil, and MTg. Vitamins too.


----------



## meaganita (Sep 9, 2007)

Adding to the list:

Giovanni Direct Leave-in

Castor Oil

Extra Virgin Coconut Oil


----------



## Alisha08 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wide tooth comb
ORS Carrot Oil
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Ultra Nourishair
Olive Oil
B-Complex
Flaxseed Oil
Neutragena Triple Moisture Leave-In
NTM Serum
Carrot Juice
Roller & Clips
Aphogee
Clarifying Shampoo
Okay, now I think that is it. lol

And I forgot, Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm BAAACCCKKKK with more... 


Lenzi's Request
Domenican products (Rivas Silicon Mix, Lacio Lacio, Salerm 21, Praital)
Henna, Indigo, Cassia, Amla powder
FHI flat iron
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Ojon products (Restorative Hair Treatment)
NTM Leave-in & Serum
Good Days Hair Pins
My Bone Combs (I have 3)
Qhemet Biologics products (Sidr Tree, Honey Bush, Olive Oil & Honey)
Nexxus Mousse Plus
I am sure I will be back with more.


----------



## Amber_moon (Sep 9, 2007)

1. Boundless Tresses
2. Oyin Handmade products
3. Hair mayonnaise
4. ors olive oil (anything)
5. Red palm butter
6. avocado butter
7. olive butter
8. msm
9. biotin
10. silk pillowcases


----------



## january noir (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber_moon said:


> 1. *Boundless Tresses*
> 2. Oyin Handmade products
> 3. Hair mayonnaise
> 4. ors olive oil (anything)
> ...


 
Thanks for jogging my memory Amber_moon - I forgot to add BT, MSM, Biotin & Silk pillowcases to my list.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Sep 9, 2007)

One a Day Multi-vitamin
Biotin (5000mg)
Keracare Humecto
Mizani Kerafuse
Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor
Several Vials of Salerm Biokera Leave in
Biosilk Silk Therapy


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 9, 2007)

*E-VE-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G i presently own. If i proceeded to list them all, I'd shut this thread down! *


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 9, 2007)

A soft bonnet dryer cost 
Aphogee treatment for damaged hair Aphogee balancing mosturiser
Motions CPR treatment
Motions moisture plus conditioner
Motions nourish leave in conditioner
Castor oil
black castor oil
emu oil
jojoba oil
coconut oil
almond oil
vatkia
magic growth potions
mtg
BT
Biotin
Nioxin
MSM 
flaxseed oil
primrose oils for boobs -never happened.
distilled water 
I could go on and on and never get it all in. I only purchase very few products before I knew of this board and after joining i had to go and buy a bin to keep everything in. Its amazing how much stuff you can collect. Yet still purchase more.


----------



## SoulElegance (Sep 17, 2007)

1. Castor Oil
2. Shapley's MTG
3. Miconazole Nitrate
4. Shea Butter
5. Olive Oil
6. Cheap Aspirin
7. Lemon Juice


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Sep 17, 2007)

In the Past 
Elasta QP Mango Butter 
Hype Hair Satin Rollers 
ORS Replenshing Pak 
Suave Shampoo
Squirt Bottle
Dominican Conditioners 
GNC Nourishair 
Bonnett Dryer 
No snag rubberbands 

Recently 
Posner Exotic Hair Butter
Kemi Oyl Pro - Gro Shea Butter Hairdress


----------



## baby42 (Sep 17, 2007)

I Bought  most of every thing cause of this  boardbut the best yet is a pibb dryer. i tryed a lot of things cause i am a pjbut i am getting better i will be out of rehab soon like in a month or two


----------



## Eisani (Sep 17, 2007)

hairveda products just came in the mail 2day...can't wait to try them_._


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 17, 2007)

NTM products
Porosity Control poo & conditioner
Silk Elements relaxer
HSH Soy Wheat leave in
Giovanni Direct leave in
Aubrey's Organic HSR & GPB
Femordyl 619
Aveda USC 
Kenra products
Clarifying poos
ORS products
Dove Sheer mist

Thats all I can think of but im sure there are more.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 18, 2007)

Viviscal
Nioxin Recharging Complex
Nioxin for normal/relaxed hair
Avocado butter
Hemp seed butter
ION Ionic soft bonnet dryer
Jilbere de Paris shower comb
Burt's Bee's Avocado Pre-Shampoo


----------



## Sirens_Song (Sep 18, 2007)

Mostly everything! I seriously can't remember what the heck I was using _before LHCF. _


----------



## sassygirl2 (Sep 18, 2007)

_S Curl_
_Coconut oil_
_Rosemary oil_
_Peppermint oil_
_Salerm 21_
_Lacio Lacio_
_MSM_
_Flaxseed oil_
_Nioxin_
_Shapley's MTG_
_Biotin_


----------



## Mortons (Sep 18, 2007)

Umm...er'thing in my cabinet


----------



## Luvmylife (Sep 19, 2007)

MTG
Miconazole Nitrate
Wild Growth Hair Oil
Shea Butter
Castor Oil
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner
ACV...and this so far is the only one I regret (...at least for hair use...)


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2007)

ORS Replenishing packs - slept on these and now...
Regular Castor oil - 
ORS Hair Mayo 
Cholesterol with Ginseng
AvoCoco moisturizer 
Aveda Brilliant Conditioner - so far, so good
Aveda Brilliant Damage Control -


----------



## indigo378 (Sep 24, 2007)

KERACARE HUMECTO 
ORS OLIVE OIL RELAXER
PROFECTIV RELAXER


I DIDNT CARE FOR ANY OF THESE PRODUCTS
HOPEFULLY BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME


----------



## curlycraze (Sep 24, 2007)

Pibbs Dryer


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 24, 2007)

Hennalucent
Boundless Tresses
MTG
Babassu oil
wheat germ oil
nioxxin
apoghee line
cantu shea butter leave=in
twinlab amino acids
surge


----------



## hothair (Sep 24, 2007)

I think i've posted in here already but miconazole nitrate. People, I'm asking everybody to get me coochie cream (I don't like daktarin in the UK!) and I've had to say its to grow my hair cause I think it was beginning to get around shoo better everyone knows I use coochie cream to grow my hair than they think I'm in perpetual thrushdom

Yeah, and DOM conditioners, I'm beginning to suspect peeps are hiding when they're travelling to the states so they don't have to go look for strange name products to bring back for me


----------



## Twisties (Sep 24, 2007)

I purchased Porosity Control because it was suggested here at LHCF.  I use it to help with coloring my hair.   I only use it when I do a color touch up.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 29, 2007)

Aubrey Organics products
Castor oil
Cream of Nature (Ultra Moisturizing Formula)
Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap
Giovanni Direct Leave In
Glycerin
Homemade mayonnaise conditioner
Honey
Lekair Cholesterol
Mane N Tail conditioner
Mango Butter
MSM
Nexxus Therappee
NTM Daily Deep Conditioner
Ouchless bands
Peppermint oil
Silk Elements (Luxury Moisturizing and Mega silk conditioners)
Suave Milk and Honey and Coconut
Suave Professional Shampoos/Conditioners
Trader Joe's Castile soap
VO 5 Smoothies
Wonder 8 Ginseng Oil
Hot 6 Oils


----------



## MizzBrown (Sep 29, 2007)

Jojoba,tea tree,kemi oyl, olive oil.

*Burt Bees* Grapefruit and Sugar Beet Shampoo

*Motions* CPR protein treatment

*Nature's Bounty* Hair,Skin, Nail Vitamins

*Lacio Lacio* & *Salerm* 21 Leave-in Conditioner

*Aphogee* Reconstructor


----------



## curlcomplexity (Sep 29, 2007)

-Pibbs 514 dryer
-AO's Honeysuckle rose conditioner
-AO's GPB conditioner
-Giovanni Direct leave-in
-ORS replenishing pak
-Biolage Smoothing Milk
-Paul Mitchell's Detangler
-Magnetic rollers
-NTM leave in
-Sunsilk TLC creme


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 29, 2007)

Maxiglide
Nexxus diametress shampoo
avocado butter
Noodlehead cream
Aphogee
ORS replenishing pack
Fantasia IC heat serum


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 30, 2007)

ladylibra_30 said:


> items off of www.tenderheaded.com (silk scarves &amp; scrunchies)
> msm, biotin, &amp; b-complex
> 
> on the other hand...there are certainly things i DID NOT buy because of this board


 
I corrected the URL, the other was a pop up web site it's www.tenderheaded.com and thanks for the reminder about that site!! I love their products.


----------



## remnant (Sep 30, 2007)

Aphogee treatment for damaged hair
Redken heatglide
rose powder
amla powder..........


----------



## halee_J (Oct 2, 2007)

S-curl (LOVIN' ma jheri curl juice! THANKS LADIES!!)
Elasta QP mango butter -Great for sealing AND smells
Castor Oil


----------



## mimico96 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not done buying yet (just joined about a month ago), but so far I've bought

Coconut oil
Amla
BT (2)
Glycerin
NTM leave in
Garnier Fructis
Shikaika
Jojoba 
Shower comb (2)
Parvenu T-tree Growth Creme
MN
EVOO
Profectiv Mega Growth
Doo-Grow Anti Itch Growth Oil
Cream of Nature 

OMG!! There's still about 5 or 6 that I can't remember.  Please don't laugh at me, but I've become a PJ almost overnight.  I haven't even been able to use 1/3 of everything and I'm thinking of running out to buy Fermodyl while it's on sale.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 2, 2007)

Silk Elements MegaSilk The whole line 
Jilbere de Paris Comb
Sulfate free shampoos
Soft bonnet Ionic Hair Dryer
FHI Runway 
FHI Hot Sauce
Nioxin Shampoo/Conditioner
Nioxin Recharging Complex Vitamins
Bitoin
Viviscal
Avocado Butter
Hempseed Butter

Wishlist:
Maxiglide/Miniglide
Dominican products
Waist slimmer suit
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Hair Mask
Caruso Steam Rollers
Vatika Oil??? (not sure if I'll dig the smell)


----------



## skyborn09 (Oct 2, 2007)

ummmmm.....

Infusium23 moisturizing conditioner
Infusium23 moisturizing shampoo
shower comb
BB's Mayonnaise & Honey Hair strengthener
Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil Replenshing Pak


----------



## AmilLion (Oct 2, 2007)

Surge
some Sally's Products
Suave Humectress
Wild Growth Hair Oil


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 2, 2007)

Star Lacio Lacio
La Bomba conditioner
Boundless Tresses
MN
Vatika hair oil 
Suave Milk & Honey conditioner
ORS Hair Mayo
ORS Olive Oil Moisturzing Hair lotion - ended up NOT liking it! LOL.erplexed
Flexi 8 hair accessory


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 4, 2008)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *E-VE-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G i presently own. If i proceeded to list them all, I'd shut this thread down! *


 

lol, I.T.A


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2008)

MN, MTG, Essential Oils, Biotin, MSM... (I'm sure there are other things I just can't think of right now).


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 4, 2008)

Just because of this board i have bought:

Elasta QP Oil Moisturiser
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Leave in Conditioner (Aussie Miracle)
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Vatika Oil
Wild Growth Hair Oil
EVOO
Almond Oil
Coconut Oil
Glycerine
MSM
Flaxseed Oil
Vitamin B Complex
Multivitamins
Sedu 1 1/2" Flat Iron
Wigs
Wide tooth comb
Jilbere de Paris shower comb
Boots shower comb
Denman Brush
Plastic shower caps/baggies
Organic clarifying shampoo
Spray bottles
Magnetic rollers
Satin scarfs
Satin bonnets

Theres probably more but I can't remember.

I've got a whole load of Ayurveda hair products as a result of Candy_C's book...who is a member of this site...so indirectly, I could probably list those too. 

Further more, I will be buying:
Ouchless hair bands
Peppermint Oil
Rosemary Oil
Aloe Vera Gel
Silk Amino Acids 

AND THIS IS ONLY A RESULT OF THIS BOARD BTW 

Yes, I am a product junkie...I need help...fast, or my bills WILL suffer.  I've only been on this board for six weeks .


----------



## ajacks (May 4, 2008)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *E-VE-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G i presently own. If i proceeded to list them all, I'd shut this thread down! *


 
Cosigning on this as well.  Sedu, Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, NTM, HE LTR/Hello Hydration, Castor Oil, BT, Vatika, MSM, Biotin, Silica.....and the list goes on and on and on and on!!!!!


----------



## BKVincy (May 4, 2008)

since being on the board i have bought

clear and color rinses
porosity control-havent tried it yet
maxiglide-ordered havent recieved yet
heat protectants- never knew anything about hair having to be protected.

still on my list
Jamacian Castor Oil
chi-silk infusion
indian powders


----------



## cieramichele (May 4, 2008)

Ghee (bought it yesterday)
MT
curlformers
jibere comb
john freida glaze
on the fence about getting ovation
cheapie condish
oils
seaweed
MN
NTM
vitaTress biotin creme
Giovanni leave in direct
shikakai bar
shea butter
chelating shampoo
glycerin
almost bought gro aut


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (May 4, 2008)

I originally started with Black Hair Media in February 2006 and was totally "hair ignorant"; so shampoo and conditioner meant nothing to me except buy what smells good and is cheap!!  I had found LHCF in 2006, but could read only, wasn't able to post, but the information was very similar.

I'd have to answer since finding hair boards in general:
CON poo and condish
Rollers
bonnet hair dryer
ORS replenishing paks and bottles
QP Elasta products
Henna
Ayurvedic products
coconut oil
Vatika
castor oil

I've basically become a Product Junkie and I'm proud of it!!! It helped me find my staples and helps me help others buy products.


----------



## candiel (May 4, 2008)

Coconut oil
Elasta QP Mango butter
Aveda DR
Aubrey Organics
Giovanni Direct


----------



## charmtreese (May 4, 2008)

Only because of this board I bought:

French Perm Stabilizer--have not used yet
Elucence MB--used once, it's okay...won't buy again
Flexi8 clips--I really like these

Most of my staples I either found on my own through trail and error or had a friend recommend them.


----------



## Cxshortie (May 4, 2008)

Surge 14
NTM Silk Touch Cream
NTM Shampoo Conditioner, Mask
Elasta qp mango butter, fortifying conditioner, h-2 (LOVE, current staple)
ORS Uplifting Shampoo 
Miss Keys 10 en 1, shampoo, conditioner, rinse (still use)
Elasta QP DPR11 (still use)
JOICO Kpak (havent used yet)
Joico Cheleating Shampoo (love)
Pantene Breakage Defense Conditioner (using)
Organix coconut milk shampoo, conditioner, self heating oil (used last night, like it!) and serum
HE Breaks Over Shampoo and Conditioner (havent used yet)
Keracare shampoo, conditioner, oil moisturizer, creme hairdress (end two will be up for sale soon)
HE LTR Leave In
Aveda Damage Remedy Conditioner and Shampoo
Nexxus Therappe shampoo and conditioner
Aveda Scalp Benefits
Lacio Lacio (gross)

+ Countless other products that I cant remember.


----------



## productjunkie814 (May 4, 2008)

LOL, pretty much everything that I love and use now...

curlformers
protein reconstructors
coconut oil
MN


----------



## sylver2 (May 4, 2008)

Mango butter
chi silk infusium
lacio lacio
CON shampoo, con
Rusk Smoother-still use
Maxiglide-still use
Pantene R&N
Jojoba oil-still use
himani Gold


----------



## bbdgirl (May 4, 2008)

Amla oil
jojoba oil
carrot oil
grapeseed oil
Monitat
MSM 
Biotin
coconut oil
miss key 10 n 1
mizani relaxer
olive oil for my hair
honey for my hair
silk amino acids
honey quat
protein conditioners
glovers dandrufff treatment
sulfur 8
ORS Chelating shampoo
Suave clarifying hampoo
chi silk infusion
 iron guard
aphogee products


----------



## Mrs. Verde (May 4, 2008)

*wow ~ this is going to be a long list*
*alma oil*
*avocado butter*
*hemp seed butter*
*red palm  butter*
*SSA*
*glycerin*
*honeyquat*
*honey*
*various Dominican products*
*ORS conditioner*
*aloe vera*
*almond oil*
*henna*
*indigo*
*Giovanni leave in direct
shikakai bar*
*various Indian herbs*


----------



## Prettyeyes (May 4, 2008)

suave humectant and nexxus products


----------



## Pheonixx (May 4, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Just because of this board i have bought:
> 
> Elasta QP Oil Moisturiser
> Elasta QP Mango Butter
> ...




F'real!  
And here I thought I was into hair _before_...  
The mailman comes to my door everyday with a package or a box.  And every OTHER day I'm sitting at the computer in conditioner comparing hair care product prices from different websites! 
My man thinks I have a problem!  _
"You buying MORE stuff...dayum!" _(lol)
But I enjoy my new hobby...

Anywho--what have  I bought as a result of LHCF?  
1. *Henna and Amla* 
2. *Nexxus Products*
3. *Oils* (olive oil, tea trea, jojoba, etc..)
4. *Vitamins*
5. *Aphogee reconstructor*
6. *Elucence*. I';m indifferent to the shampoo. But the conditioner? 
I cowash with it and my hair love it!
7. *MTG*....Booo!  It prolly works but it's too oily and it smells like smoked  bar-b-cue and beef jerky.

It's not so much the products as it is the introduction of concepts, i.e. Ayurvedic hair care, co-washing, the balancing of protein and moisturizing in black hair, etc...
I had most everything as far as products are concerned. I just needed to revamp my regimen--but this tweaking has made the difference


----------



## belleama (May 4, 2008)

My list is very long and I can't remember everything so I'll just stick with the recent purchases and what I can remember okay? 

Ovation Cell Therapy
Wild Growth Oil (lite and regular)
MegaTek
Nexxus line (seems like I have all the cons and therapee)
Olive Oil brand relaxer, aloe shampoo, carrot oil cream and olive oil cream
Small sandwich bags
Conditioning caps (the clear ones that come ten in a pack)
Satin hairties
Claw clips
Two hard doom dryers
One soft bonnet dryer
Organics line products
Organix coconut milk line shampoo and con
Surge plus 14
Wave Nuveu (however you spell it)
Hot six oil spray
Care free curl gold
Care free curl (that was an accident and I was too lazy to bring it back)
Herbal essence
Hair and nail vitamins
Silica vitamins
Carrot juice
Mane n tail
Placenta conditioner (I love this for cowashes)
Doo Gro
Mango butter
Castor Oil
Olive oil
seseme seed oil
Hair polishers - any (I never liked them before)
Emu oil
Essential oils
LeKair cholestorol
A satin scarf - several really
Hair sticks ( I still call them chopsticks!)
Cantu
Aloe vera gel
Rosewater
Molassas
Tubes and tubes of MN
Sulfur 8 
Aphogee 2 minute and the keratin & green tea restructor or something
Leavins (had no idea I needed them before)
ION brand deep conditioners
Cream of Nature products
Magnetic rollers
Machierieamour's DVD (I'm sorry I butchered your name  )
Slide through metal clips to use with the rollers
Curuso
Jilbere flatiron (I have no idea where it is now though  )
Jilbere blow dryer
Jilbere curling iron
A beanie cap to keep my baggy on my head (and to keep it quiet while I sleep)
Perfectiv line
Suave products
VO5 products
Wide tooth combs and very wide tooth combs
Salon size products 
Back ups and back ups for my back ups

I'm sure there are more things. I'm just too lazy to go do an inventory. But trust whatever is in this house is YOUR FAULT!!!  I am just an innocent PJ!


----------



## fivetimestwo (May 4, 2008)

Silk Amino Acids (thx Sareca!)
sulphur powder 
Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade


----------



## Lexib (May 4, 2008)

belleama said:


> My list is very long and I can't remember everything so I'll just stick with the recent purchases and what I can remember okay?
> 
> Ovation Cell Therapy
> Wild Growth Oil (lite and regular)
> ...


 

Daaaayuuuuum girl!  I don't feel so bad about my list now! 

Here goes:

Coconut oil
Castor oil
Carrot oil
Almond oil
Glycerin
ORS Carrot Oil (to avoid the petroleum & min. oil in ORS Olive Oil)
Nexus Emergencee
Neutrogena Triple Moisturiser
Cheapie conditioner - Suave
MTG
Gro-Aut Oil
Boundless Tresses
CON Relaxing Kit
spray bottles
Plastic caps
Sedu flatiron (in a few weeks )


----------



## RegaLady (May 4, 2008)

Almost everything I own:
CON shampoo
QS Deep conditioner
BT
Jajoba oil
PS(wigs,etc)
I have more to get!


----------



## cupcakes (May 4, 2008)

deman brush
shea butter
aloe vera
silk amino acids
henna
NTM silk touch
NTM shampoo
natures cure
black soap
the stuff from shescentit.com im about to purchase
and the OCT i am considering


----------



## DarkAngell (May 4, 2008)

msm
biotin
vitamin d3 
denman brush
cantu leave in
fantacia IC
ingredients for homemade curly pudding
castor oil
coconut milk
natural shampoo ( i chose burts bees which i dont think lot of people liked)
flexi rods (which i never use)
jillbere flat iron
juice beauty blemish serum stuff
black soap, honey oatmeal soap,natural shea butter sampler from nasaabs. (never again...)
chi silk infusions
ors hair mayo
nexxus aloe rid
nexxus humectress (BOOO!!!)
aphogee 2 minute reconstructor 
ped egg
EVOO
ors hair lotion 
green tea


----------



## BeautifulRoots (May 4, 2008)

CURLFORMERS!!    lol.


----------



## Ericka (May 4, 2008)

aphogee 2 min reconstructor
CON shampoo

So far that's all...... After I finish this Buy NOTHING challenge for the month of may, I'll see about buying some indian oils and powders.


----------



## michaela (May 4, 2008)

MN 
Denman Brush
Vo5 Conditioners
Wide tooth comb


----------



## Everything Zen (May 4, 2008)

In 2008:

Maxiglide
HE Long Term Relationship,  and Hello Hydration
Vatika oil;
Shikakai oil and powder
Amla oil and powder


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2008)

I have about 100+ products and I'd say that LHCF is responsible for at least 90% of them including of late my Ovation Cell Therapy and Mega-Tek products.


----------



## iasade (May 4, 2008)

*Mega-Tek*- recently ordered
*OCT*- recently ordered
*Sulamax*- stinks but works, so I use sparingly (once a week)
*MTG*- stinks really bad so I only use this once a week for now.


----------



## belleama (May 4, 2008)

LilMorenita said:


> msm
> biotin
> vitamin d3
> denman brush
> ...


 
What's Vitamin D3?


----------



## Newtogrow (May 4, 2008)

CHI flat iron  :heart2:
CHI silk infusions
Castor oil
coconut oil
mn
Cantu leave in
aphogee protein treatment
acv
safflower oil
sesame oil


----------



## RosesBlack (May 4, 2008)

Coconut oil
MSM (vits)
Sulfur
Bonnet for my dryer
Ors Replenishing paks
Vatika Oil
Henna
Amla oil
Shikakai powder

I've been pretty good about my pj'ism.  It's actually gotten better now that I can read other peoples experiences before buying.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (May 4, 2008)

Silicon Mix
Vitamins
Elasta QP Mango Butter


----------



## filthyfresh (May 4, 2008)

Herbal Essences
VO5
Suave Milk & Honey
Vitamins
Nexxus
Aphogee
ORS
Roux Porosity Control
Redken
Silicon Mix
CHI Silk Infusion
Many diff. oils
Coconut milk
Elasta QP
NTM
WGO
Surge
Basically everything I have except for Elucence. I was using that before I got on LHCF.


----------



## adf23 (May 4, 2008)

Amla oil
MTG
Fermody
Denman
Giovanni


----------



## vevster (May 4, 2008)

Pibbs
She Scent It products
Elucence
Kenra
Hemp butter


So many others.... I can't think..


----------



## MissKim (May 4, 2008)

Lacio Lacio Leave In Conditioner
MN for my hair
Silk Amino Acids



> That you never tried before::
> 
> Hot Six
> S Curl
> ...


----------



## cieramichele (May 4, 2008)

Let me add moisture block


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 5, 2008)

mn, mtg, surge, and rollers


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2008)

keracare
joico
redken
jbco
spectrum coconut oil
elasta qp mango butter
paul mitchell
CON

but im happy with all of them EXCEPT the elasta mango butter


----------



## Dubois007 (May 5, 2008)

Surge 14
amla powder/oil
vatika oil
aritha powder
Shikakai powder/oil
S-Curl
Vitamins ( Signature)
Henna
Motion CPR
Mane and tail shampoo & conditioner
Queen Helenew Cholesterol
Mizami relaxer
Boundless tress
NTM serum
Satin scarf
There was also a relaxer that was a hit in 2005, I don't remember the name.

If the rave continues,I might buy the Ovation system, so far so good


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 5, 2008)

EVERYTHING... mind you i am a nursing student with NO job at the moment lucky thing my mom is a hair fein too


----------



## chebaby (May 5, 2008)

i forgot:
vo5
HE LTR
HH
miss key 10 in 1
salerm 21 and 21 b5
lacio lacio 
and vitamins


----------



## lovinmylocs (May 5, 2008)

Ovation - this is a keeper
Aveda Sap Moss Poo and Condish
Aveda Cherry Tree Bark Treatment - this is a keeper too
Aveda Humectant Pomade - I don't straighten my hair like that
Veggie Glycerin
CURLFORMERS!!!!
MaxiGlide and the mini - I'm afraid to use them
HE LTR - this is a keeper too
Redken Butter Treat - yummy
Redken All Smooth Poo and Condish
Redken Heat Glide
Joico K-Pak

ETA: My dang Pibbsy...that thing is as big as life in my apt

Now that you mention it there are some things I want to buy some stuff from Kerastase but I'm skuuuuuuured. What if I don't like it? What if I do? Those prices are hurtin a sistah's pockets.


----------



## prospurr4 (May 5, 2008)

To name a few:

Jilbere shower comb 
Giovanni Direct Leave-in 
VO5 Conditioners
Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Proclaim serum


----------



## Puddles (May 5, 2008)

Henna......"hated it"
Amla.........
Olive Oil..........
Coconut Oil........
ORS Mayo.......
ORS Replenishing Pak......
MSM...........
Biotin..........
Nexxus Line.......


----------



## MD_Lady (May 5, 2008)

All of the ingredients of the Essential Oil Blend for Hair Growth, GNC Hair and Nails Supplement, coconut milk, three spray bottles (2 small, one large), and ORS temple fertlizing balm (can't quite recall the name right now).


----------



## malachi74 (May 5, 2008)

wild growth oil
tresseme
vatika oil
amla oil


----------



## Extremus (May 6, 2008)

*everything!

*before LHCF all I had was leave-in conditioners and oil sheens perplexederplexed


----------



## LivingDoll (May 6, 2008)

Well let me see...

Coconut Oil
Peppermint Oil
Rosemary Oil
Vatika Oil
NTM Poo, Condish and Leave in
Suave Poos and Condishs
Tresemme Poo and Condish
Elasta QP Line (Poo, DPR-11 & Intense, H-Two and Recovery Oil Moisturizer)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
ORS Stuff (Replenishing, Creamy Aloe Poo and Regular Lye Relaxer)
Salerm 21 B5
Roux Porosity Control
Heat Cap for Condish
Hood dryer with wheels (not a Pibbs but you gotta start somewhere)
Keracare stuff (Tub Humecto, Dry and Itchy Scalp Stuff)
Aphoghee Two Step Treatment and Condish (Hated it!)
GNC Ultra Nourishhair
Nature's Bounty Super B Complex Vits
MSM
Boundless Tresses
Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil

 That's all I can think of of the top...I'm sure I'll ETA more.

ETA: See I told you...I forgot about that darn Maxiglide.
and Flaxseed Oil Pills
and Braid Spray (I had a sew in when I started)
and Cathy Howse's Book
AND Elucence Poo and Condish


----------



## A.Marie (Jul 13, 2008)

ACV
Raw Honey
Coconut Oil
MSM
CLA
Kid's Organic Detangling Shea Butter
EVOO
Elasta QP
Jane Carter's Nourish and Shine
Organic Cinnamon

I will think of more later.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jul 13, 2008)

MN
Growth aids (other)
shower comb
castor oil
Mane N Tail conditioner
Motions Lavish shampoo
peppermint oil
VO5 conditioners
sulfur powder
denman


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmmm. 

Let me see.

Boundless Tresses
Various oils (essential & carrier)
conditioners without cones (suave, vo5)
flexi rods
soft bonnet dryer
aloe vera juice
elasta QP products (mango butter & DPR)
alcohol free setting lotion
spray bottles
baking soda, for the purpose of clarifying
apple cider vinegar

And the list goes on... 

But, I have to say, the most of what I've bought has been extremely helpful to my hair


----------



## winnettag (Jul 13, 2008)

Elasta QP Mango Butter
Glycerine 
Aloe Vera
Hooded dryer
Ayurvedic products
AOHR
Organix conditioners
Giovanni products
Shescentit products
BT

...a lot of others I can't remember at the moment
....and more to come in the future


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 13, 2008)

PIBBS hair dryer
Hair Steamer
Hair serum
Henna
Amla, Vatika and Coconut Oil
SCurl Mositurizer


----------



## AngelDoll (Jul 13, 2008)

Ayurvedic powders and oils:
     amla powder/oil
     vatika oil
     Shikakai powder/oil/soap
     Mahabhringaraj powder/oil 
     brahmi powder

Hairzings

Curlformers


----------



## straightlovely (Jul 13, 2008)

ACV
Baking Soda Rinses
Suave Clarifiying Shampoo
Elasta QP Mango Butter
EV Coconut Oil
HE LTR Leave-in
Aphogee 2 step
Aphogee 2 min
Clairol Luminize Glaze
Honey in my hair(DC's)
NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask
MSM
Biotin

Suprisingly I've liked everything but Biotin(made me breakout)


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jul 13, 2008)

Aloe Vera Gel
Glycerin
Jojoba Oil
Coconut Oil
I already had the olive oil, but I started using for hair b/c of this board.
coconut milk 
shea butter
avocadoes (for hair rather then food)
jbco
honey (for hair other than food)
rosemary essential oil (for itchy scalp, but I think it actually grew my hair)
aphogee protein treatment( which i think jacked up my hair)
mop hydrating shampoo b/c of all the stuff about sulfates.
all of these things minus the aphogee did *WONDERS* for my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2008)

MN
Ayurvedic Oils and Powders
MSM
Biotin
Flaxseed Oil
MTG
Mega Tek
Essential oils

Shoot, damn near everything I use on my hair now.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Mega Tek Cell Builder
MT Avocado Detangler
MT Premier Shampoo
E Oil
Color Applicator bottle.


----------



## tasty0619 (Jul 13, 2008)

this board???ok

A Pibbs Dryer
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
Turbee Twists
HE LTR leave in
Sunsilk Hydra TLC


----------



## Hairloom (Jul 13, 2008)

Though I just recently joined, I've lurked for a while:

Pibbs dryer
Hair Steamer
Mega Tek
HE HH
VO5
Denman
Shower comb
MN
MNT
Pantene Relaxed and Natural Hair Mask
Coconut oil
Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Multiple vitamins
Silk bonnet


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

ORS Pack ..

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo ..

Clarifying Shampoo ..

All those VO5's and Suave condishes ..


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 13, 2008)

*The expensive Pibbs 514 Dryer that Ive used once in 4 months.*


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything I have bought in the last 2 months is because of this website!!!

The most important is S-curl  (NG lifesaver)!!!!


----------



## Lexib (Jul 13, 2008)

oh my...

Coconut oil, castor oil, almond oil

Glycerin

Expensive a** flatiron 

NTM

MTG

Gro-aut

BT

Elasta QP Mango Butter

Scurl/carefreecurl


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mega-Tek (hey i am new lol)

Future
All the oils and henna products


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Most of every hair product that I own.


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 13, 2008)

Glycerine 
Aloe Vera and Aloe Vera Juice and Plant
Black castor oil (my mom always had it at home I spent my life running away from it cause it was country to me)
Coconut oil 
Amla oil 
MTG 
BT
Butters ( Avocado, Red Palm and Mango)
Indian powders  ( I only knew of henna and it was for tattooing how dumb was I)
Shower Filter
Aveda products


----------



## me-T (Jul 13, 2008)

everything! before hair boards it was grease, shampoo and a "box perm"-whatever new one came out!


----------



## Esq.2B (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything that I'm currently using!


----------



## tricie (Jul 13, 2008)

Henna
coconut oil
Ayurvedics (oils and powders)
Silicon Mix
S-Curl
Aloe vera
Glycerin
Assorted vitamins
MN
- I'll leave a space for the next PJ induced purchase!


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jul 13, 2008)

hmm, let's see..

glycerin
Silk Elements Cholesterol treatment
aloe juice
coconut milk ( didn't like much)
aphogee products
wild growth oil
Turbo Jam! 

oh, and Macherie's rollersetting DVD ( got it today and it's great!!)


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 13, 2008)

Everything accept, 

doo gro, 
vaseilne
picks 


none of the above I currenly use


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

> [ QUOTE ]
> THAT list would be a mile long! [/ QUOTE ] Um hum.


 
K, I'll try:

Biotin
MSM
All things ayurvedic
Denman Brush
Hair tools/toys
Mega Tek
JBCO
Cheapie conditioners for co-washing
Strinillah (sp.?)
BJ's Products
The BT I'm getting ready to purchase today or tomorrow


----------



## chelleyrock (Oct 28, 2008)

VO5 Strawberries and Cream conditioner
Elasta QP Mango Butter
ORS Carrot Oil
CON Shampoo
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Blackstrap Molasses
Jane Carter Nourish and Shine
NTM Leave-in

...I know there's more.  Let's just say basically all my haircare products.


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 28, 2008)

lye relaxer
hair clips for a relaxer
coconut oil
aphogee products


----------



## franknbeans82 (Oct 28, 2008)

vatika oil, amla oil, ojon stuff, jane carter nourish and shine, surge stuff, wild growth hair oil, msm vits, silica vits, flax seed vits, etc.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Oct 28, 2008)

Just about everything

Lacio Lacio
African's Best Oil
EVOO
Castor Oil
MN
MTG
Chi

The list goes on and on....


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 28, 2008)

Sabino Moisture Block.

And I hated it.


----------



## Extremus (Oct 28, 2008)

horse products! 

never in my life, would I have thought to use animal products on my hair


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

MT and OCT-didn't know ish about it...
Denman brush-my granny used it back in the day but I never thought to use it for anything. I love it!!
Pure olive and coconut oil
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Garlic oil for shedding-didn't know ish about that either
Other herbs for teas and rinses
BB Growth Oil-for my sealing mix...
Grapeseed Oil
Castor Oil
Vitamins

Things I will probably buy because of this board...
More MT and OCT-gotta have
Jojoba Oil-when I can afford it
Emu Oil-when I can find it
Other butters like avocado, aloe vera, etc
Glycerin
More shea butter when I run out which shouldn't be for a minute

Things I have stopped buying/will stay away from because of this board...
Petroleum based products
Pink oil products
Pantene shampoo/conditioners
Other silcone products

I think that's it!!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> horse products!
> 
> never in my life, would I have thought to use animal products on my hair


 

That's what I'm like!!! I never thought of that either and SO grateful of this board for that one!!! So much difference in lenght and texture now!!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Oct 28, 2008)

THAT list would be a mile long!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Oct 28, 2008)

Coconut oil
Castor oil
jojoba oil
avocado oil
veggie glycerin (which I haven't still used)
Shea Butter and making it into a whipped butter.

I love the oils and I am glad that I learned, from here, how to kinda use them.


----------



## luvn_life (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything in my freakin cabinet is because of the board...


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 28, 2008)

Mega Tek!!


----------



## Muffinz05 (Oct 28, 2008)

Suave Conditioners
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa 
Karens Body Beautiful


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

Ummm..everything i have except my satin scarf


----------



## mariofmagdal (Oct 28, 2008)

MTG
Sulu Max Gro
Cowboy Magic Detangler / Shine
Mega Tek cell and coat rebuilder


----------



## civic4800 (Oct 28, 2008)

A big ole $250 hair dryer!!!  If someone would have told me a year ago that I would spend that for a dryer, I would have laffed in their face.  Now I'm trying to talk my mom, best friend and sister into getting a PIBBS.


----------



## tiffupretty (Oct 28, 2008)

lace front wig
biotin
satin pillow case
silk amino acids
vitamin e oil
Mega-Tek


----------



## Akemi (Oct 28, 2008)

Um, like, all of my hair products.  The true question is what _haven't_ I bought only because of this board? Here are a few:

Elasta QP Mango Butter
Sabino Moisture Block
Redken Real Control line
My oils- coconut, olive, and castor
Hairveda stuff
Glycerin
HE LTR conditioner
VO5 conditioners
Joico Moisture Recovery 
MN!!!
NTM products
Organix shampoo

and many,many more..........


----------



## heyfranz (Oct 28, 2008)

Too many things to name, but these are the ones i definitely would not have bought if it weren't for LHCF:

cowboy magic (never used)
megatek (waiting for results)
glycerine (hated it)
unrefined coconut oil (love it)


----------



## naturalpride (Oct 28, 2008)

Everything........


----------



## Prose Princess (Oct 28, 2008)

Um, pretty much everything I have:

Megatek
Ovation (haven't really been using, waiting for thickness from Megatek first)
Hairveda stuff
Giovanni products
Aussie Moist
Cantu Shea Leave-in
Unrefined Organic Coconut Oil
ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer (hate it)
ORS Mayo (OD'd on protein cuz of this, not sure if it's good or not)
LeKair Cholesterol (baggied with this overnight prior to my protein overload and it did nothing to help.  Good thing it was only $2)
Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil (love 'em!)
Apple Cider Vinegar
Cassia
Shikakai shampoo bars
Emu Oil

Still planning on buying:
Cowboy Magic
Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream
Roux Porosity Control Conditioner

Good LORD I spend a lot of money on my hair!  It'll be worth it though!


----------



## AngelDoll (Oct 28, 2008)

All of my Ayurveda oils and powders. 

Thank you ladies soooooooo much!!!!​


----------



## bermudabeauty (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul Mitchel
Nexxus
Neutrogena Triple Moisture Recovery Mask
Olive Oil


----------



## alanaj (Oct 28, 2008)

Elasta QP Conditioning Glaze, HE LTR, Mane and Tail deep moisturizing conditioner


----------



## aa9746 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ovation Cell Therapy, shea butter, castor oil, shower cap for moisture retention, Aphogee 2 min., cholesterol


----------



## Urban (Feb 7, 2009)

Because of this board and BHM:

Staples:
All my Ayurvedic powders
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Con
Baking Soda

Others:
Avocado oil
Silk Amino Acids
ORS Replenishing Pak


----------



## chamomile (Feb 7, 2009)

everything?


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 7, 2009)

Coconut oil
QP mango butter
Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged hair
Neutrogena triple moisture mask--great!
BeeMine growth oil---Love the smell (waiting for results)
Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor


So far i love all the things i have bought due to LHCF because i research the product A LOT before buying it.!!!

Thats all i remember now


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 7, 2009)

Vatika Coconut oil
Spectrum Coconut Oil
Yogurt
Boundless Tresses
Chlorella
Denman
Jibere Shower Comb
ORS Replinishing
Aphogee Everything
Elasta QP Mango Butter
VS So sexy
Hairveda Almond Glaze
Henna
.......................I dunno I think the list could continue


----------



## theprototype (Feb 8, 2009)

Went to Wal-Mart today and bought Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-in Conditioner. Planning on washing my hair tomorrow, so I'll end up testing it out on my dry hair on Tuesday!


----------



## Kimbosheart (Feb 8, 2009)

All of this since January 1 when I joined:
dabur vatika oil
amla, shikakai, brahmi powders
MT
OCT
Cantu (shea treatment and oil)
Silk Elements Moisturizer
Emu Oil
Joico K-pak reconstructor and moisture replenisher
Silicon Mix
Lacio Lacio
Salerm
Aloe Vera Oil

Dangit, i think thats it. Some of those items have been returned, others Im trying to figure out how I want to use them and work them into a regimen thats simple to me. Believe it or not Im usually not a product junkie, I am just so excited about getting my hair to act right.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 8, 2009)

Megatek
Biotin
Clarifying Shampoo
fake buns
shower comb
MN
Silk Elements....everything! LOL

Cantu Shea Butter
Heat protectant (what was I doing all those years!)

I'm sure I'm leaving some things out.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 8, 2009)

Ummm....everything. LOL! 

Porosity Control 
Aphogee 
Creme of Nature 
Kenra 
Redken 
Coconut oil 
Castor Oil 
Grapeseed Oil (dont like the smell)


----------



## Princess2010 (Feb 8, 2009)

Megatek
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
aloe vera gel
chi infusion
Hair One
just a few


----------



## peppers01 (Feb 8, 2009)

OCT
Aphogee
Suave clarifying poo
wheat germ
wheat germ oil
EOs
HE Hello Hydration
CON poo
Chi silk
Beemine
MN
Sulfur
MSM
JBCO
hairveda products
emu oil
biotin
chlorella
thats all I can think of


----------



## Odd One (Feb 8, 2009)

hmm the s-curl moisturizer (never woulda put my hands on it if it wasnt for this board.. and im still not using it lol)
ACV to be used on my hair
elasta qp mango butter


----------



## vnaps (Feb 8, 2009)

EVERYTHING.....but because the OP asked to name........i went crazy to begin with (i was extra excited) but i think i have found my staples....the bolded

*Oils *
*jojoba,* 
*coconut*, 
*castor*, 
Olive oil (i use the on ine the house)
wheatgerm, 
flaxseed, 
almond

*Essential oils* 
rosemary
lavendar
lemon

*Butters*
Shea butter
Elasta QP mango butter (loved this but cant find it anymore)

*Conditioners *
creme of nature, 
*KPAK hydration*, 
*aphogee 2 min*, 
*aphogee for damaged hair*
tresseme frizz control
Do gro deep con
Organics deep con
Dark and lovely deep con
Aphogee (leave in)
Elasta QP (leave in)


*Shampoo*
Pantene clarifying
Loreal envisage chelating
VO5 nourishing
creme of nature

*Moisturisers*
*Scurl*
Ors olive oil lotion
aphogee balancing moistiriser (part of the damaged hair treatment)


*Accessories*
*Jilbere shower comb*
Wide tooth comb
*Denman brush*
*Soft bonnet hand hair dryer attachment* 
*Scrunchies*
*Bobby pins*
Rat tail comb (dont use it much but can be useful)
Flexirods (used once)

*Other great stuff*
*Honey*
*Aloe vera gel*
*Bi carb soda*
*Apple cider Vinegar*



*Other nonsense*
Matrix biolage serum
Loreal heat protection (i dont even use heat!!!)
ORS olive oil sheen spray

COLOR]


----------



## Mandy4610 (Feb 8, 2009)

Everything (hair related) I own is due to this board


----------



## Asia Part II (Feb 8, 2009)

Glycerin
Aloe juice for my hair 
Alpha lipoic acid
Baking soda as a cleanser
Coconut oil

And much more in the future


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 8, 2009)

Everything listed above and then some...I'm not using a single product I was using before. I'm not complaining, I use quite a bit of it and what doesnt work for me I pass to my sister who is natural. No LHCF reccomended product goes to waste in this house.


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 8, 2009)

Coconut, Jojoba, and Castor oils
new hair rollers
Elasta QP products
Nexxus humectress
clarifying shampoo and conditioner
shower comb
shea and aloe butters
biotin
round brush
boar padded brush
NTM leave in
Aphogee products
MN
Bee Mine
heat protectants


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 8, 2009)

jane carter nourish and shine (love it) 
aubrey organics gpb conditioner


----------



## soonergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

aveda,aveda,aveda - damage remedy line
aphogee 2 min
mango butter
red palm butter
end all butter
emergencia
silicon mix
good day hair pins
aprentadora
nexxus emergencee
jamaican black castor oil
coconut oil
monoi tahitian oil
chlorella


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 11, 2009)

In order: MTG, BT, LENZI'S REQUEST, WIGS, MEGA TEK, EYELASHES.


----------



## Hairsofab (Feb 11, 2009)

cowboy magic
kenra hair conditioner
14-1 hawaiian silky
Chlorella


----------



## LovelyRo (Feb 11, 2009)

Things I bought for my hair because of LHCF:

Kenra MC
Keracaure Moisturizing Con for Color Treated Hair
Aphogee
Silicon Mix
Lacio Lacio
Kenra Moist Leave-in
MN
Sulfur Powder
Coconut Oil
EVOO
Honey
Castor Oil
Tea Tree Oil EO
Peppermint Oil EO
V05 Moisture Milks
Suave Con
Sedu
Maxiglide
Shea butter 


OK how about everything except Chi silk infusion and Con Green label... LOL


----------



## LovingLengths (Feb 11, 2009)

Mega Tek, garlic shampoo, coconut oil, garnier fructis products (too many to list), palmers coconut oil hair milk n protein pack, aloe vera conditioner, biotin shampoo and conditioner, keratin shampoo, jojoba conditioner, aloe vera.... to name a few


----------



## LovingLengths (Feb 11, 2009)

i forgot garlic pills..


----------



## Curli08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I am almost embarrased to expose a list.  Because it is very extensive. However, I will save shame face and give you a few: Henna, Alma, Brami, Shikakai powders and Vatika and Alma oils, Mega Tek, variety of Conditioners , butters, and creams.  And lastly, many items that accomodated Aryuvedic practices.  Okay I lied, " a few".


----------



## chebaby (Feb 11, 2009)

coconut oil
aphogee
jbco
dominican stuff
keracare
paul mitchell
joico
redken
jane carter
ojon
chi
fhi
silk elements
lustrasilk

how about every thing i own is because of this forum


----------



## buddhas_mom (Feb 11, 2009)

BT, Hydratherma Naturals, ORS, Pantene R&N, Gvp silk remedy, amla, shihakiki, maka powders, msm, ultranourish hair vitamins. Nearly everything I use on my hair.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 11, 2009)

Everything in my closet cuz before this board the only think I had in my hair stash was ORS Shampoo some African Grease Motions Conditioner and a bunch of 0.44 combs from the hair store


----------



## mezzogirl (Feb 11, 2009)

coconut oil
giovanni direct leave-in
aubrey organic conditioners
vatika oil
mango butter
hawain silky
kenra moisturizing con.
vo5 moisture milks
hairveda products
henna
indigo/amla powder


----------



## lowridin76 (Feb 24, 2009)

Biotin, Coconut oil and milk, Tigi ego boost, and I'm sure there's more but I'm having a brainfreeze.


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 24, 2009)

* aubrey organic's gbp conditioner - so far, so good. i'm still building my reggie and needed a protein conditioner. decided to go with ao b/c it's natural and raves from this board and others. 

* mop extreme moisture - needed a deep conditioner with good ingredients. so far, so good. 

* nexxus aloe rid clarifying shampoo - just bought and used this a few days ago after board feedback that i may need to clarify (i did). i liked it but looking to trade it in b/c of the ingredients. will likely finish this bottle (b/c i don't like to waste money and it works) but want a product that's more natural with sls. plus, it smells like detergent to me, which doesn't inspire confidence. i'm afraid of my hair being stripped of the good stuff too. 

* ntm silk-touch leave in - didn't really know anything about moisturizers before i found this board. heard a lot of raves and researched other boards as well and bought it. love it!

* jane carter nourish and shine - read a few great reviews, liked the ingredients and fell in love with this product especially in conjunction with the ntm silk-touch. 
that's it! i try not use a lot of products.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 24, 2009)

Everything I cant buy at Walmart is because of this board. I didnt know what a Keracare was loool before this board.


----------



## TemiLnd (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything Horse / Animal products - MTG, mane and tail. Ohh and MN. Vo5 products, dominican rinses...
before the borad I actually had a great growth aid that I liked and worked. though I like MTG, I am still trying to finish it so I can return to my old growth aid.
i am now trying to finish all these products so i can go back to my old KISS method


----------



## nymane (Sep 15, 2009)

Henna, Megatek, coconut oil, honey, many conditioners, Pibbs 514...no regrets


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 15, 2009)

castor oil


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Sep 15, 2009)

Hair Steamer
Denman Brush
Mega Tek
Hawaii Silky 14 n 1
Aubrey Organics White Camelia
Glycerine
Aloe Vera Juice and Gel
100% raw shea butter
Emu Oil
Jojoba Oil
Vatika Oil
Coconut Oil
Essential Oils
Castor Oil
Amla Oil
Aussie Moist Conditioner
Diffuser
Silk Amino Acids
Honeyquat
S-Curl
Abba Pure Moisture Conditioner
Aveda Black Malva Conditioner
Roux Porosity Control
Clarifying Shampoo


Yikes!!  .... I have a problem, huh?


----------



## carletta (Sep 15, 2009)

EVERA THANG !!!!!! 
WE WOULD BE HERE FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS IF I NAMED EVERYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Michelle* (Sep 15, 2009)

Caruso Steamer...I LOVE it!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Sep 15, 2009)

carletta said:


> EVERA THANG !!!!!!
> WE WOULD BE HERE FOR THE NEXT TWO WEEKS IF I NAMED EVERYTHING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



evera thang? evera thang!! katt williams in tha house! 

Roux Porosity Control Conditioner
Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin
anything Silk Elements
Silken Child Moisturizer
Soft & Beautiful Lite Creme Moisturizer
ORS Replenishing Pak
Mizani Moisturefuze (which is still just sitting in the drawer)

basically anything in Sallys  except for the Mizani​


----------



## Taina (Sep 15, 2009)

When i started here, i never used homemade stuff, now is all i use.
- Castor Oil
- EVOO
- Coconut Oil
- Coconut Milk

I guess that's it. I'm not a PJ anyway.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 15, 2009)

ahem.....

jojoba oil 
Vo5 moisture milk
Biotin 
Msm
mango butter
shea butter
illipe butter
lacio lacio
Giovanni direct
alter ego garlic treatment
Caruso steam rollers
Redken smooth down heat glide
wheat germ oil
glycerine

at this point i too shame to continue, " Hi my name is Kris and im a PJ!"


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Sep 15, 2009)

and this is AFTER I cleaned out my stash.  and this was last year.  to this I have added about twice as much and gone through them again.


----------



## FluffyRed (Sep 15, 2009)

Henna
5 litres of redken
3 liters of giovanni
AOHSR
Caruso rollers
Keracare condish an wrap foam
Mizani nolye and other products
Garnier
Aussie Moist liter
Nars Blushes
Tenderheaded.com scarf
Henna from an online supplier
(DANG!!! Y'all are costing me money!  I'ma stay from round y'all, right after I go to the Hair forum 1 mo time  )


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 15, 2009)

EVERYTHING that I have purchased has been because of this board. Before LHCF, I didn't own anything hair care related but Oil Sheen Spray and cheap curling/flat irons.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 15, 2009)

everything i bought was because of this board.

while relaxed:
hairveda
shescentit
mizani
joico
elucence
redken
coconut oil
jbco
jane carter
silk elements
elasta qp
vo5
HE
paul mitchell
wen
hair one
chagrin valley


while natural:
shea butter
blended beauty
curls
qhemet
oyin
kinky curly
afroveda(love this line)
jessie curl
cantu
miss jessies
kbb(love this line)
giovanni(love this line)


----------



## 30something (Sep 15, 2009)

Aussie Moist conditioner
NTM Leave in
JCBO
Coconut oil
All my vitamins


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm cosigning with the other ladies, because 90% of my hair stash is stuff I learned about on LHCF.
SheScentit Banana Brulee/Seyani Hair Butter
Aphogee 2 min
Nexxus Humectress
Linange Shea Butter Relaxer
ORS Replenishing Pak
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
GVP "The Conditioner"
Mega-Tek
Super B Complex
Biotin
Fish Oil

<this is embarrassing>


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2009)

There have been so many  but lately:

Mizani Butter Blend Sensitive Scalp relaxer
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Shescentit
Hairveda
Hydratherma Naturals  
Mizani Thermasmooth
Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat
Alterna Hemp
Redken Extreme
OCT
Darcy's Botanicals
Njoi Creations
Jasmine's
Mizani Thermastrength Gelee 
Hair One
Joico


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 15, 2009)

*You asked!*
I've only been a member *for a month *and ya'll have turned me out! So far, I have:

Kinky Curly Knot today (waiting for it's debute)
TreSemme' Ant-Breakage (waiting for it's debute)
VO5 Moisture Conditioner -This .99 conditioner really surprised me!  WOW!
BioInfusion Olive Oil Deep Conditioner (waiting for it's debute)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner (waiting for its debute)
Trader Joe's Organic Conditioner -like this alot
Hello Hydration -like this alot
Organix Coconut Milk Cond. -Yummy! -Love it
Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe -It's okay
Aussie Moist -It's okay
L'oreal Vive Pro hydra Gloss -Like this alot
Suave Humectant -Like this alot
Pantene nature fusion smooth viality condition -Like it alot
V05 -
Veggie Gylcerin
Jojoba Oil
Castor Oil -my hair love this
IC Stying Gel
Eco Styling Gel
Lavender Oil
Coconut Oil
Unrefined Shea Butter
Denman Brush

Wish List
Steamer in 2 weeks
Morroccan Oil
Tea Rinse (debute scheduled tonight)

Tonight I'm DC'ing with the Organix and I will do a tea rinse on my 4a/b natural hair.

This is a great thread because you can create a record of what you like/dislike.
I just wish more people would post there hair type i.e. natural 4a vs. relaxed 4b and rate the products.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 16, 2009)

Aussie conditioner
Coconut oil
Organix Shampoo
VO5 conditioner
Castor Oil
HE HH


----------



## kittykhat (Sep 16, 2009)

NTM: It sucked. IMO. It made my hair frizzy and stuff. Lol. 

SE moisturizing leave in creme. I haven't tried this yet but some people say that it heavy. I think that's what my hair needs though because my hair is too fluffy. Lol.

Aussie 3 min miracle: It sucked. IMO, because it made my hair tangle. 

SE Regular Lye Relaxer: Awesome. Lol.


----------



## CurlyGirl1996 (Sep 16, 2009)

Uhm...let's see...

ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo
EVCO
EVOO
Vatika Oil
Lustersilk Shea Butter/Mango Cho.
NTM
Sallys GVP
VO5 Moisture Milks

I think that's it!


----------



## DarkHair (Sep 16, 2009)

Joico K-pak reconstructor
Joico Body Luxe poo and condish
Joico hair serum
GVP's Chi Silk Infusion
ORS replenishing pak
ORS hair mayo

I'm trying to hold out on buying anything else.


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling (Sep 16, 2009)

A Whole Lot Of Things
just to name a few
All Dominican Conditioners
Oils
KeraCare
Shea Butter
Mango Butter
Avocado Butter
Coco Butter
and other Products I care not to admit too​


----------



## hiphoprocker (Sep 16, 2009)

olive oil with the intentions of putting in my hair only
care free curl 
pure glycerine
pure tea tree oil
move V05 and Suave conditioners than i can store at one time lololol


its still early, i'll think of more later


----------



## gissellr78 (Sep 16, 2009)

Coconut oil
Jojoba oil
bee mine oil
Apohogee products


----------



## Nice Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo & Conditioner
VO5 Moisture Milks
Aubrey Orangics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration(used to use it)


----------



## Angel of the North (Sep 16, 2009)

So far:

aphogee 
hair oil
roux pc conditioner
mineral oil free moisurizer

......... I'm sure there will be a whole lot more


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 16, 2009)

Most of my products I purchased were due to the forum, here is my sinful line up ;

Qhemet Biologics’s Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm -  
Qhemet Biologics’s Burdock Root Butter Cream - 
Qhemet Biologics’s detangling ghee - Not used yet
Shescentit Seyani Hair Butter - 
Oyin Honey-Hemp Conditioner - 
Joico K-pak Liquid Reconstructor - 
AO GPB - 
ORS Replenishing Pak - Not used yet
ACV -  
Garlic tablets 
Cowboy Magic - 
Avalon Organic clarifying shampoo - Not used yet
Giovanni Tea Tree Triple treat shampoo - 
Black Jamaican castor oil - 
OCT - Just starting using it.
Bone combs - 
K-Cutter comb - Didn't use it as it scared me too much.
Denham Brush - Not used yet
Goody styling therapy hair brush - Not used yet but impressed with how gentle it appears to be - 
Hair steamer -  
FHI Runway - Not used yet

That's everything!....Wow, can't believe I've bought so much  but I’m strangely happy to have gone through this trial and error process which has enabled me to find my beloved staples . I shall definitely not be buying any more new products apart from replenishing staples.


----------



## ellehair (Sep 16, 2009)

okay so here goes, lol

Keracare humecto
JBCO
EVCO
Aphogee ENTIRE LINE
Chi Silk infusion
AO hSR - shampoo and 
AO GBP
Giovanni Direct leave in (hated it)
SCURL
MN
BIOTIN
MSM
MT
Fish OIL
Elasta QP mango butter
Neutrogena NTM silk touch leave in
VO5 moisture milks(love love)
Roux Prosity control
Glovers Sulfer
ACV
Elasta DPR 11? I think thats the number on it, lol
ORS aloe rid shampoo
CON
ORS replenishing pak
GVP flat iron (although I rarely use)
Suave coconut condish
Dove moisture condish (hated it!)

Okay thats it, this board and my PJism is gonna have me so broke!!

Still on my list but I will not buy anything until im done with a few things I have

Ms keys 10 and 1
SE Megasilk
Motions moisture plus
La plancha
Capilo avocado condish

I dont even know why I need these things, lol, I just want them!


----------



## baddison (Sep 16, 2009)

EVERYTHING!!!   Every single thing I currently use in my regimen now!!!    *sigh*


----------



## cmbodley (Sep 16, 2009)

VO5 moisture milk conditioner
Essential oils
MTG
Megatek
Paul Mitchell The conditioner
MN
Biotin
MSM
Garlic Pills
JBCO
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration
Pantene beautiful lengths conditioner
Coconut oil
Jojoba oil


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Vatika Oil... so far.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 16, 2009)

Giovanni's direct leave in
Coconut Oil
Hairveda and anything I ordered online
Suave Tropical Coconut and Suave Humectant


----------



## Creatividual (Sep 16, 2009)

Sooooooo much! Dominican hair care products when I used them, henna which I so luv, ACV rinses, chlorella, Boundless Tresses (didn't work out for me), Bee Mine Hair Growth Serum (didn't work for me), Giovanni Direct Leave in (my hair HATED it), Karen's Body Beautiful Hair Milk, Aubrey Organics conditioners....... Oh the list goes on. Hahahaha.


----------



## ChynaDoll.K (Sep 16, 2009)

Shescentit bananna brulee,fortifying masque,honey rinse
Hairveda whipped jelly,cocasta oil,almond glaze 
Nexxus emergencee,headress
Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair,2 minute reconstructor
Ovation cell therapy
Lustrasilk olive cholesteral and mango shea 
Suave clarifying poo
Joico kpak conditioner,intense hydrator,reconstrutor,moisture recovery treatment balm,body luxe conditioner,daily care poo
Hair shears
Conditioning cap
Shower comb
Coconut oil
JBCO
Aubrey organics HSR poo and con
Qhemet biologics OHHB
Silk scarf
Satin bonnet
Salerm 21 b5
Lacio lacio
NTM
Chi silk infusion
LTR leave in
Sunsilk tlc

I think that's it.... Damn I feel ashamed that's a lot of stuff


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 16, 2009)

MegaTek and Ovation-had never heard of them before.
Denman brush-Grandmother had one as a child for her wigs but never thought to get one for myself. I use it more than a comb.
Indian hair oils and powders-again, never really thought about them for myself.
Coconut and other essential oils. I have even made oils like lavender because of this board.
Vitamins like odorless garlic, cholerella?, gelatin, spurillnia and prenatals.
A Coach bandana-ok, I can't exactly blame that on the board but I was thinking of my hair when I bought it. I always wanted one and bought it at the outlet for only 19 dollars! Hey, I was not about to pass that up!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 16, 2009)

MSM
Biotin
Megatek
MN
VO5
Sulphur 8
ORS olive deep conditioner
Aussie products
NTM
Pantene
Coconut Oil 
Jojoba oil
Suave 
White Rain
And i wouldve never become a DIY


----------



## loulou82 (Sep 16, 2009)

Probably 75% of my stash and I've ran through probably 100+ products.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 5, 2009)

Aubrey Organics - had never stepped into a Whole Foods up until that point LOL
Any type of online hair product - Afroveda, Hairveda, Kinky Curly line, Miss Jessie's (blah)
Shea butter, mango butter, avocado butter
jojoba oil
hemp seed oil

Pretty much all of my staple products


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2009)

Everything.....Because I was a Weekly Salon Brat.  Was _totally_ devoid of products. I had Nothing. 

I owned nothing, except a few "bad" daily moisturizers.

_*i surrrrre made up for that*_


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Nov 5, 2009)

Silk amino acids

EVOO to mix with conditioner

Boar bristle brush

Seamless comb


----------



## Misshairdiva (Nov 5, 2009)

Coconut oil
Bentonite Clay and some other clays
Shea butter
Aveda damage remedy
Sesame Oil (for oil pulling)
silk pillow case
shescentit products
sabinohair loc and blok
this is all I can think of now...


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 5, 2009)

Silcon Mix 
Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Hairveda Sitrinillah 
Hairveda Whipped Cream 
Elasta QP Mango Butter  
Peppermint oil
Rosemary Oil
Megatek
Aphogee 2 Minute
Chi Silk Infusion
Nexxus Humectress 
Biotin
Fish Oil
Organix Coconut Milk Shampoo 
Nairobi Foam Wrap (have yet to use but can't wait)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship leave-in cream

and next on my list:
Karen's Body Beautiful (assorted goodies)
coconut oil
Lacio Lacio


......this is embarrassing.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn EmpressRi.....saw her youtube talking about kbb hair milk and am now hooked on Kbb hair nectar. I saw another girl do a review on yt for afroveda hair butter. Followed up on both of these by doing searches to see how others felt about these products....there's no turning back now,lol. I discovered the miracle of aubrey organics  shampoo and condish all on my own though.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 5, 2009)

Roux Porosity Control.... never new that stuff existed

im dying to find morrocan oil now too!


----------



## IrrationalThoughts (Nov 5, 2009)

Hairveda - Whipped ends creme, Sitrinillah, Almond Glaze
Shescentit - Banana Brulee
Maxiglide
Porosity Control
Dang near everything else in my stash...


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 5, 2009)

Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe Desert Herb Conditioner (I should receive soon)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner (haven't tried yet)
Joico K-Pac 
CHI Keratin leave-in mist
Keracare Moisturizing Shampoo
Hooded Hair Dryer

Want:
Salerm 21
Coconut Oil
CHI Silk Infusion
Linange
100% ceramic flat iron (Hana)
Rollers (not sure what type yet, I need help with this one)


...and I've been a member for less than a month!  I'm trying to start a healthy hair regimen after realizing the damage that I may have been doing in my ignorance...


----------



## Chevelure618 (Nov 5, 2009)

Vatika Oil
Molasses
Jojoba Oil
and 
Shea Butter with its hard dry self.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 5, 2009)

Honey
Amla oil
WGO
Hawaiin Silky
HE Hello Hydration
Pantene Beautiful Lengths
EVOO
Tint brushes
Mizani relaxer
GVP Humectress
GVP Extra Gentle Shampoo
GVP Leave in Conditioner
about 30 bottles of nail polish
Shower comb
Scrunchies w/o metal fasteners
Scurl
Surge
Elasta QP Glaze
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Proclaim alcohol free gel
Pantene heat protectant
ORS Replenishing Pak
ORS Aloe Shampoo
Sunsilk TLC 
Cantu leave in
Honey
Coconut Oil
Hot Six Oil


----------



## c*c*chic* (Nov 5, 2009)

Whew lord, this should be good lol

Silicon mix
Lacio lacio leave in
Sulphur powder
Biotin
Chlorella
Fish oil pills
Evening primrose pills
Gvp silk infusion
Gvp paul mitchell tea tree shampoo
Megatek
Biosilk flat iron
Aphogee 2 min
Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
Aphogee vitamin leave in
Aphogee green tea keratin 
Silk elements heat protectant
Every Vo5 con and shampoo
Porosity control
Profectiv healthy ends
Vatika oil
Henna
Amla arnica oil
Gold & hot inflatable bonnet blow dryer
Scurl 
Gvp redken anti snap
Creme of nature rosemary lemongrass leave in
Magnetic rollers
2 half wigs
Fake bun 

And there's more! Just don't feel like typing lol


----------



## sparkle25 (Nov 5, 2009)

Scurl
Vod Conditioner
Assuie Mosit condtioner
Jessicurl weekly deep treatment
Shescentit
Darcys Botanicals
Qhemet Biologics
Swave Conditoner
Aubrey Organics
Coconut oil
Avacado oil
Jojoba oil
Bee Mine Growth Serum



LOL just about everything i have. But i always pick the specific products from the lines according to my own hair needs, not what anybody else suggests... So basically i just get pointed in the right directions which is wonderful


----------



## SherylsTresses (Nov 5, 2009)

Way too may products aside from my entire KeraCare product line.


----------



## LadyRaider (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought shescentit because of y'all.


----------



## determined_to_grow (Nov 5, 2009)

Good thread!!! 

Sulfur powder 
MTG 
MT 
Expensive hair for weaving
SCURL


----------



## sillygirl82 (Nov 5, 2009)

Henna
Hairveda products
Denman brush
coconut oil
Giovanni products


----------



## Charlie555 (Nov 5, 2009)

MN
Sulphur 8
Avacado Oil
Coconut Oil
Peppermint EO
Rosemary EO
Biotin
Super B Complex
Suave Conditioner
Rollers
Horsetail Tea

I think that's it...


----------



## MzCiCi (Nov 5, 2009)

Mega tek/Oct
Coconut oil
Biotin/B-Complex/MSM
KegelMaster


----------



## remilaku (Nov 5, 2009)

castor oil


----------



## danibot (Nov 6, 2009)

Henna.  Best decision ever!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

Every darn hair product I own


----------



## Cheekychica (Nov 6, 2009)

I just bought Moroccanoil Oil Treatment and CHI Silk Infusion today. Add that to my list already posted. Yikes, I'm a PJ!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Nov 6, 2009)

Henna, Silicon Mix, and Castor Oil----My savoirs!


----------



## maghreblover (Nov 6, 2009)

that would be megatek. it got too stressful after a couple of uses and has been doing nothing except sitting on my dresser since july. *proceeds to throw bottle out of the window*


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 27, 2009)

fake buns
half wigs
Ayurvedic products
MegaTek
MN
Profectiv
buttload of stuff from Sally's
ORS Replenishing conditioner (found the bottle  )
CHI items (purchase @ TJMaxx or Marshalls cuz i aint payin full price lol)
coconut oil ( <3 )
detangling comb
denman brush

(im a recently "loose haired napptural" and kinda goin ape**** buyin new products after 8 yrs of locs lol)


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 27, 2009)

MT waste of time MTG stinks no more bandwagons for me unless it shows 5 inches of growth in a month LOL


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 27, 2009)

coconut oil ♥


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 27, 2009)

i have bought MT becuase of this board. let yall know how that turns out soon.


----------



## Americka (Dec 27, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Every darn hair product I own



Exactly!!!


----------



## MsLadyJ (Dec 27, 2009)

BIOSIL
APHOGEE
OMEGA 3
HAIR OIL


----------



## Lylddlebit (Dec 27, 2009)

~~~~~~deleting old post~~~~~~~~~


----------



## purplepeace79 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hairveda sitrinihla (sp?) DC
Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries
Qhemet Biologics stuff (amla heavy creme, burdock root creme, grapeseed & tea tree pomade)
Flexirods
Chlorella

Happy with all of these things, esp the Juices and Berries and tea tree pomade.


----------



## queenofsheba (Sep 3, 2010)

MTG
MEGA TEK
S CURL
INFUSIUM 23
SUAVE


----------



## ilah (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Off the top of my head.....

Bonnet hair dryer
Shea Butter
Miss Jessie's
Ic Fantasial gel
Coconut oil
Silk Scarf
Pressing comb
ORS Replenishing packs


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

Megatek
Castor oil
Afroveda products


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Name Things You Bought Only Because of this Board*

A hair steamer so far. I am planning on buying castor oil, MSM, and Biotin when I make my next trip to the Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods.


----------



## freecurl (Sep 4, 2010)

Castor Oil (Love)
Sunflower Oil (Ceramide challenge)
Chase Comb for flat ironing
GVP KPak
Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor

Want to buy: Joico Kpak
                   Joico Flat Iron


----------



## candid1 (Sep 4, 2010)

suave clarifying poo
eco gel
v8 moisture milk condish
coconut oil
castor oil
yes cucumbers
biotin
organix sulfate free poo
olive oil
aloe vera gel
s curl
aussie moist condish
hello hydration condish
elasta mango butter
honey
vegetable glycerin
qhemets  alma and olive heavy cream and balm
wild growth oil
loreal's nature therapy mega moisture
motions moisture plus 
 sulfur 8
lol pj at its best


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Sep 4, 2010)

um...everything for hair that I've bought in the last 4 years?


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 4, 2010)

MT
various carrier oils
sulfur
JBCO

Heck what newbeginnings2010 said....LOL


----------



## Valerie (Sep 4, 2010)

Mega Tek
Ovatian hair products
Black castor oil
Mane and tail
Indian herbs and oils
Ultra thick milk shake
Supplements and I have a good supplement regime
Aloe vera gel and the juice


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Sep 4, 2010)

Coconut oil
Castor oil
Water and Glycerin
Darcy's botanicals
Mega tek
Ayurveda
Kinky Curly
Sulfur8
Profectiv
CHI
Denman Brush
Aloe vera gel
ApHogee
Chlorella 

I knew about:
Aubrey Organics
Wheat germ oil
But took them for granted before


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Sep 4, 2010)

Coconut oil (Staple!)
MN
CON
S-Curl (my hair absolutely hated this)
Eco styler
ORS carrot oil
Cantu Shea Butter
Raw Shea Butter
Aphogee Essential Oils
3  satin bonnets bc I keep misplacing them 

Ive bought other products bc of lhcf but they were also recommended to me by people IRL so I didn't put them on the list.


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 4, 2010)

Vo5 is a big one because I thought could conditioner and a hefty price came hand in hand.
Coconut oil.


----------



## nikolite (Sep 4, 2010)

Coconut oil
Aphogee Protein


----------



## PistolWhip (Sep 4, 2010)

Aphogee,Coconut/HempSeed/WheatGerm oil,Mega-Tek,Ovation,Skala Conditioners,
Hair-One,WEN Fig,Glycerin,Essential Oils,Silk-Elements Moisturizing Hair Treatment,Mane N Tail,Alter Ego Garlic Treatment,Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie,Aubrey Organics HSR,Giovanni Tea Tree Conditioner,Natures Gate Daily Condtioner,NTM,Aussie Moist,HS 14 n 1,CareFree Curl Gold,LustraSilk Olive Oil Cholesterol, Porosity Control,Hair Steamer,Denman Brush.................*whew........just a partial list(and yes I am a PJ).*


----------



## Ozma (Sep 4, 2010)

Lacio Lacio
Silicon Mix
Skala
Roux Porosity Control
Hairveda
AfroVeda


----------



## NikkiQ (Sep 4, 2010)

Skala
Care Free Curl
Hawaiian Silky
Bee Mine products


----------



## lewanda (Sep 4, 2010)

scurl
V05 
coconut oil
wheat germ oil
hemp seed oil
silicon mix
keracare humecto
yes to carrots
skala
gvp conditioning balm
aohrs
caruso rollers
chi keratin mist
aussie moist
rosemary oil
megatek
a steamer


----------



## teacherjess (Sep 4, 2010)

Aphogee products, castor oil, coconut oil, flexi rods, eco styler gel, s- curl, hawaiian silky, HE LTR leave in. Thats all I can think of for now.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 4, 2010)

Lol EVERYTHING I HAVE for the most part was purchased as a result of LHCF. from poo to leave in to combs


----------



## Minty (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh BOY. I think that would take too long. Instead I will say what I bought or was using before or not connected to LHCF

Burt's Bee's Avocado Butter Pre-Shampoo Hair Treatment
Nexxus Vitatress line
Sebastian Light line
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment
Rolland Una - Green label - Reconstructing Mask, etc.
Redken Anti-Snap
Syntonics Relaxer system


----------



## choctaw (Sep 4, 2010)

aphogee 2 minute 
skala
vo5
hibiscus
hemp seed oil
ORS pak


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 7, 2010)

*off the top of my head*

Redken Extreme Anti-Snap
Joico K-Pak professional chelate
Joico K-Pak cuticle sealer
Matrix biolage Uktra hydrating balm deep conditioner

Right now, I'm already compiling a list of 13 items I plan on buying thanks to this forum lol.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 7, 2010)

um everything.


finally replaced my crappy camera so I can take better hair pics erplexed

black soap
liquid castile soap

lamaour bone marrow
aphogee 2 minute 
ORS replenish 
redken extreme anti snap

aussie 2 min deep (I had used aussie poo and conditioner before)
pantine relaxed and natural mask
garnier fructis melting mask with ceramides
a bunch of cholesterols
cantu shea butter leave in
aphoge pro vit- leave in
a bunch of herbal essences condishes and leave ins

ayurvedic powders and henna

hemp seed oil
wheat germ oil
sunflower oil
avocado oil
marigold oil
coconut oil (for hair)
rosemary oil
amla oil

scurl
CFCG

ecostyler
IC fantasia gel
ORS loc and twist gel

bentonite clay

shea butter
mango butter

megatek
sulphur powder
aloe juice (for hair)
oh and how could I forget MN - for hair DWL

SAA
honeyquat
aloe thix

oh and a pharmacy load of vits and supplemets too many to mention, but the only ones I still use are MSM and boitin


before hairboards My at home hair care consisted of :
garnier fructis/ herbal essences or suave poo and condition, 
a shower comb,  
paddle brush and a flat brush, 
dax hair pomade 
blow drier and a curling iron.
motions CPR or something like that
perfectil hair skin and nails (occassionally)


----------



## afjhnsn (Sep 7, 2010)

coconut/jojoba/argan oil

aphogee prot treatments [I used the 2 min for my midstep, which I wouldn't have even known about had it not been for you lovely women!]

nexxus humectress [leavein/DC]
CON leave in [not too crazy about that]

glycerine [made my hair poofy.. maybe i used too much, IDK]

magnetic rollers <3 them!
denman brush =/ I guess it's prob better for natural hair
softer boar bristle brush
Eco styler gel
vo5 <3<3<3

& today I was looking for that neosporin AF for quicker growth &/or thickness >_<
Mizani BB rhelaxer

& I cannot wait to purchase SAA & put it in eeeverything! hehe

A hooded dryer


----------



## faithVA (Sep 7, 2010)

Roux Moisture Retention - I think I bought the wrong thing. There were so many products when I went to buy it I got confused. But I will give this at least a 4 week trial. Perhaps it will work for me.

I said I was finished buying for September but so many talked about Taliah Waajids Protective Mist Bodifier I had to make the trip across town to try it out. It was worth the drive. I sprayed it on my dry roots and twists and sealed with oil and I am very pleased. Looking forward to trying it after my deep conditioning. Hopefully it can help me maintain some moisture and do something with my ends. 

Maybe a wash and go?


----------



## stillgrowin (Sep 8, 2010)

Lacio Lacio
GioVanni Direct Leave In
Curlformers(pulled my hair out something fierce,I almost cried yall
Babybliss FlatIron(Used once so far cause Im limiting heat but I had swang I was the ish after putting that to use!
NTM silk touch leave in:LOVE IT! My new staple moisturizer!
Ferraki Clarifying Shampoo
And this is all I can think of right now!


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 28, 2010)

MegaTek
WGO
EVCO
Elasta QP H2 Leave-In
Elast QP Olive Oil & Mango Butter Moisturizer
AO HSR 
AO GPB
Jane Carter's Revitalizing Leave-In
Mizani Rose H2O
Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator
Silk Amino Acid
Kenra Leave-In
Progress TShirt
GVP Leave-In Treatment (Redken Extreme Anti-Snap)
Glover's Growth Blends
Castor oil (cold pressed & JBCO)

I was a whimsical PJ on my own long before LHCF but now I'm a more ingredient, natural conscious PJ


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 28, 2010)

Wheat Germ Oil
Hemp Seed Oil
Wheat Germ Powder
MTG
MegaTek
S Curl


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 28, 2010)

This board has influenced all of my hair purchases. I have tried things I never would have considered using if it weren't for LHCF.

Ceramides
Vatika coconut oil
 Mizani Butter Blends
Silk pillowcases
reconstructors
sulfate free shampoo...and on and on. Shoot, I even went out and bought a stand-up hooded dryer for deep conditioning ...all for the sake of hair..lol


----------



## hair_rehab (Sep 28, 2010)

Mega-Tek
Elasta QP Mango Butter
Any kind of hair, skin and nails vitamins
Cantu Shea Butter
Half wigs
coconut oil


----------



## lovegymnasts (Sep 28, 2010)

Giovanni
Lustrasilk
wheat germ oil
castor oil
coconut oil
S Curl
Olive Oil
Essential oils
Flexi rod foam curlers
protein deep conditioner
moisturizing deep conditioner
baking soda
apple cider vinegar

pretty much all of my staples


----------



## Misshairdiva (Sep 28, 2010)

Aveda Damage Remedy line
Ors conditioner
Roux Pourostiy Control
Coconut oil Shea oil


----------



## Relentless (Sep 28, 2010)

Megatek
OCT
Giovanni Direct Leave in (didn't work to well, I think because I'm relaxed"
Care Free Curl Activator
Scurl Spray
Peppermint Oil
Black Castor Oil
Hair Vitamins


----------



## BKfinest (Sep 29, 2010)

GNC Hair, Skin and Nails
Biotin
JBCO
Hollywoods Beauty Castor Oil
NTM
I'm a newbie so I'm sure this list will be getting longer


----------



## ilah (Dec 30, 2010)

S Curl No drip...

Tried it last night....Put it all through my hair (4b) (it was already in it's curly puff mode)  Today my hair is soft, soft, soft, soft, soft, soft.


I think I'll be a Juicer for life.  My hair is in love.  I can't stop it.  I don't think I want to...


----------



## sweetlaughter (Dec 30, 2010)

man my list is long:

coconut oil
almond oil
glycerin
msm
biotin
chlorella
spirulina
megatek
denman brush

and prolly a whole host of other ones I don't remember right now.

eta:
jbco
protein shampoos


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 27, 2011)

MT/OCT
Cassia Obovata
Skala
Coconut oil, Almond oil, sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, avocado oil
Flexi rods
HairVeda, Shescentit, and AfroVeda products
Neutral protein filler
Silk amino acids
CHI
A steamer!
Silicon Mix
Joico

ETA: JBCO, MSM, Porosity Control, and Fermodyl 619 
Chlorella, Alpha Lipoec Acid, Diamataceuos Earth...Lordy the list goes on!

Yeah, I never would have heard about or bought this stuff if not for LHCF


----------



## lala (Aug 27, 2011)

Bentonite clay - should win product of the year award 
Shea Moisture products
JBCO
Denman brush

I am so grateful


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 27, 2011)

Everything. Nuff said


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sesame Oil
Mustard Seed Oil
Pura Body Naturals
Hairitage Hydration


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 27, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Everything. Nuff said



Girl I second that, every single thang!!  My pockets would be so fat, if I'd never found this board.  My hair and face would be jacked up though


----------



## crystal6002 (Aug 27, 2011)

EVOO
EVCO
EVOO
Aphogee
Aubrey Organics HSR
Peppermint Oil
Argan Oil
GVP Shampoo & Conditioner
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor VaprX Flat Iron
Mizani Butter Blends System
Skala Products
Tangle Teezer
Ouchless Bands
Silk Scarf
And anything else yall tell me to buy.....


----------



## MrsMe (Aug 27, 2011)

Maca (this thing jacked up my face and turned me into a psychopath during PMS ), Spirulina, Chlorella, ALA. Anything that is ingestible basically came to me from this board.


----------



## tiredbeauty (Nov 17, 2011)

Dang...let's see:

scurl
hot 6 oil
shower comb
Vo5 
evco
aloe vera gel
biotin and msm
infusium 23
Castor oil
Aphogee treatment for damaged hair
Aloe Vera Juice
Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
Peppermint oil
Sulfur
Every herb used for hair growth
Spirulina
Wheat germ oil and raw wheat germ 
Nettle tea
ELASTA QP Feels Like Silk Leave-In H2 Moisture Sealing Conditioner 
Queen Helene conditioner

...or everything that is currently in my bathroom ...I started from scratch


----------



## Relentless (Nov 20, 2011)

What haven't I purchased? 

OCT
Megatek
Vatika Frosting
Whipped ends cream hydration
Lacio Lacio
Amla oil
Just purchased a leave in from Silk Dream Hair Care. I will post my review in that thread once I try the product.

This forum is such a blessing. As a result of trying products mentioned in this forum; my tresses are richly spoiled. 

A few others... but these are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 20, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Everything. Nuff said



Right. 

I gotta give Nappturality props on that too, there's really no hair product or tool I've bought over the past 7+ years that wasn't inspired by NP and later LHCF.  Hair boards are responsible for at least 10% of the US GDP growth.. I swear. These hair/beauty companies should be flying hair board owners around in private jets, seriously.


----------



## HeatherJo (Nov 20, 2011)

One natural suggested Aussie Moisturizing Conditioner as a detangler... needless to say I went out and bought some the same night! To this day I have no regrets and its all due to LHCF.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 20, 2011)

Before this board, the only oils I used were olive oil and castor oil. So far I've tried coconut, grapeseed, rice bran, flaxseed, argan, jojoba and safflower. I'm waiting until I use up the rice bran, jojoba, & flaxseed and then I'll try avocado and almond.


----------



## Charla (Nov 20, 2011)

Hercules Sagemann combs


----------



## Pierrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Biotin
MSM

Much thanks to this board for those, my hair and nails are unbreakable!

Soon...Nioxin


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Nov 20, 2011)

just about every last thing i use in my reggie. 

trader joes shamp/condish, 
bee mine curly butter
bee mine luscious moisturizer
QB AOHC
herbal essences hello hydration
aussie moist
silicon mix
ORS  replenishing condish
my oils
biotin, msm, fish oil
megatek
Tangle teezer (which i've since retired)
my flexi 8s and hair sticks. 

i literally had like 4 products in my ENTIRE reggie before the board: a big bottle of CON shampoo (old formula), random conditioner, miss jessie's buttercreme and gel when needed.

ETA: even though i don't need all those product my hair is MUCH better than it was before. moisturized and retaining length. i actually only use about 5 of the products on that list now


----------



## jcdlox (Nov 22, 2011)

Castor Oil.. big a$$ bottle


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 22, 2011)

curlformers......


----------



## civic4800 (Nov 22, 2011)

a PIBBS
curlformers
carusos
a Steamer
Sedu flat iron
Joico
Coconut Oil
Denman brushes
a Mason Pearson comb
Lacio Lacio
Flexirods

The list is endless...


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I tried a lot of thing from lurking on this forum 

coconut oil
shea butter
v05
HE
JBCO
Aussie Moist 3 Min
Lustrasilk 
Lekair 
Silk Elements
Aphogee 2 min
Grape seed oil
AVC rinse


I use than a quarter of these things now.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ohh yeah....


Castor Oil
Tangle Teezer
Biotin
MSM


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 16, 2015)

Bump

Annabelle's perfect blends
Blue Roze Beauty
Hydroquench systems
Rhassoul Clay


----------



## InBloom (Mar 16, 2015)

Cassia - dried me out like no one's business

Silk Amino Acids - lost interest and didn't repurchase

Aubrey's Honeysuckle Rose & Rose Mosqueta - Keepers...loved these!

Silicon Mix original - liked it, but not for long term use 

Biotin supplements - broke out my skin - didn't drink enough water to continue using

Evening Primrose Oil supplements - messed with my menstrual cycle (irregular) and made my twin peaks sore.  Didn't repurchase

WEN - expensive, ineffective, expensive, and expensive

Aloe Vera gel - I think I used this incorrectly...gave me horrible tangles.  Tossed in the trash

JBCO - too heavy to use on my hair daily, so I use this in other ways

Mineral Rich liquid - stopped using because I propelled myself everywhere I went 

my poor pocketbook...


----------



## JustSitNBePretty (Mar 16, 2015)

All of my hair products, lol. I only buy things that are recommended.


----------



## rileypak (Mar 16, 2015)

Curlformers
LCL steamer (and I'm still tempted to buy a stand dryer)
Blow dryer with cold shot button
Scalp stimulator
Almost all of my hair products actually and I've found some real gems thanks to this board


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

All of my oils
Eva NYC Hair Mask
VO5
All of the "boutique" handmade hair products

I'm sure there's more but that's all I can think if right now

Edit: Almost all the ingredients I've bought (ACV, AVJ, powders, butters, etc.)


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 16, 2015)

Salux cloths
MUAC mandelic acid peel


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh goodness...everything I currently own (or am waiting for in the post)!


----------



## mrsroberson86 (Mar 16, 2015)

Apb
Silk dreams 


I think that's it.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 16, 2015)

Things I bought because of this board:

- Everything.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 16, 2015)

tiffers said:


> Things I bought because of this board:
> 
> - Everything.


 tiffers Hey boo!


----------



## tiffers (Mar 16, 2015)

Eisani said:


> tiffers Hey boo!



*E!!!!* Girl, I was just thinking about you the other day, Eisani!


----------



## SmileyNY (Mar 16, 2015)

So many things!!

Birchbox subscription 
Urban Decay Naked Pallet
Generic Curformers (Thanks lhcf & Amazon! )
Maxiglide flat iron
Eco styler (mad about this one, tho )
Flaxseeds
Breville Juicer
Cheap, cute & unique swimsuits from Amazon
Aphogee products (alla dem)
Henna 
Giovanni leave-in conditioner
Poo-pourri  
Ors edge control 
Jojoba oil, castor oil, tea tree oils, all da oilz
Aussie moist (praise Him)
Diffuser

And a lot more. This is just off the top of my head. Y'all cost me so much money!


----------



## ronie (Mar 16, 2015)

tiffers said:


> Things I bought because of this board:  - Everything.


Pretty much.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 17, 2015)

J. Moniques Naturals- I am contemplating throwing away the bentonite conditioner.

The Pomade Shop- Sulfur Pomade, threw it away because I ended up with scalp acne

Hairitage Hydrations- ordered their leave in and I can't remember the name of it. I never received it so I charged back my card.

Anabelle's Perfect Blends- the products worked well but smelled too strong

Bass brush- I love it

Hairsense comb- I like it

Magic Star Rake- It's okay

I first learned about the Shea Moisture Manuka line here too. I like that pretty well.

That is about it for me.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 17, 2015)

Megatek (Fail)

I can't remember the name of that HORRIBLE smelling horse product that was raved about yearssss ago on the board, lollll. I think it was MTG? I (Fail)

Monistat (for hair growth) (Fail)

Dollar General Hair Vitamins (Fail)

Biotin (Fail)


Vendors/Brands
Oyin Hair Dew (WINNNNNN)
The Pomade Shop
Naturelle Growth Marshmellow COnditioner
Qhemet Burdock Root
Silk Dreams Conditioner
Kenra Conditoner
Silk Elements Conditioner
Hair Mayo
Shea Moisture JBCO


Yea, this board has been a proud sponser of PJism for years!!!


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 18, 2016)

Carols daughter
Shea moisture-masks and Jamaican castor oil leave in
Myhoneychild-all products but the honey mask and type 4 moisturiser was raved about back in early 2000
Shescentit
Vatika
Mango and Shea butter-to attempt making my own products .
Megatek- I don't think it was bad but it wasn't great either .
Aussie moist
Suave almond conditioner - slip dreams
Claudie- pleasantly surprised by this line ,if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have known about it . Great quality and effective products.
Karen's body beautiful-tried the whole line . 
Alikay
Elasta mango butter- I was persistent with this one but always ended up drying my hair out .
Denman brush- meh.
CHI flat iron
Silk elements
Prenatal vitamins /biotin-
Maca


----------



## sweetvi (Jan 18, 2016)

All these hair oils.  Lol


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jan 19, 2016)

Everything


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 19, 2016)

Wheatgerm Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Jojoba Oil
Silk Amino Acids
Marshmallow Root
Fenugreek Seeds
Henna
Cassia
Indigo
Amla Powder
CHI Silk Infusion
Sabino Moisture Block
Silicon Mix
Aubrey Organics HSR + WC
Mill Creek Botanicals Jojoba conditioner
Shea Moisture Purification Masque
Wigs
Babyfoot
MSM
Silica
Collagen
Nettle Tea

...after all that, there still could be some things I'm forgetting


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 19, 2016)

Everything I use for hair and nails


----------



## kanozas (Jan 19, 2016)

Anything Shea Moisture and I'm so very over any and all of their products.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautifully Bamboo vitamins and tea
...that's about it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 19, 2016)

Errythang in my closet.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 19, 2016)

curl junkie curl rehab deep conditioner -- FAIL.  But that was good because it started me on the track to end product junky-ism.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 19, 2016)

Henna, Indigo and Cassia...my Ayurvedic powder days, lol


----------



## BeautyBlvd (Jan 29, 2016)

Ghee and all kinds of indian hair products ( a LONG list) when it was the craze on here back in 08, a bunch of different oils and butters, empty tea bags in hopes to make my own tea rinses, loads of different conditioners, my gosh ... I can't even think of it all but denman brushes, jibere shower combs.   I've been on this board really long tho soooo ummm yeah that's my excuse.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2016)

Well me, let's just say everything from henna and Indian powders and oils to the most exquisite hair products by Kerastase. 

If I was to list them all, it would take a pretty long time to finish that list. I never knew about Keracare, Mizani, Redken, Matrix Biolage, Kerastase, Moroccan oil hair products, rich beneficial oils and butters that can be used on my hair, hair vitamins (I never took those before lhcf) just multis. 

A whole new world has been opened up for me since joining this site. I love it. Yeah I know I'm a product junkie now but its so much fun


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 30, 2016)

Recently, a light box. LOVE


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 30, 2016)

Diametaceous Earth...and regretted it lol
Silk Dreams DCs...just meh
Annabelle's Perfect Blends...my first HG line


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 30, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *Well me, let's just say everything from henna and Indian powders and oils to the most exquisite hair products by Kerastase.
> 
> If I was to list them all, it would take a pretty long time to finish that list. I never knew about Keracare, Mizani, Redken, Matrix Biolage, Kerastase, Moroccan oil hair products, rich beneficial oils and butters that can be used on my hair, hair vitamins (I never took those before lhcf) just multis.
> 
> A whole new world has been opened up for me since joining this site. I love it. Yeah I know I'm a product junkie now but its so much fun *



All of the above, the only thing I knew about hair products was shampoo and conditioner. No brands, no ingredients, just shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## sithembile (Jan 30, 2016)

Absolutely everything. I've been on the forum for about 12 years. I only used Keracare, Motions and Kemi oyl prior to my joining.


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Henna... But I never even used it. I couldn't answer the question..."why are you getting ready to use this girl"


----------

